# Jamiekip - TT-RS



## jamiekip (Nov 12, 2006)

Currently an S3 owner, but bought this today 

Pic's from the dealer so not great:























































Audi TT-RS coupe
Suzuka Grey
Black Leather
DVD Nav
Audi Music Interface
Bose
Phone Prep
Interior light pack
High Beam Assist
Auto dimming and folding mirrors
Cruise Control
Hill Hold
Rear Parking sensors
Tyre pressure monitor
19" Titanium alloys
Black Optics

Should have it in a few weeks and I can't wait


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

NIce one Jamie looks very nice remap planned already per chance


----------



## jamiekip (Nov 12, 2006)

You know me so well.
ARB's, exhaust and remap planned


----------



## burakusta (Oct 7, 2009)

trade me your front bumper pleaseeeeeee :roll: :roll:


----------



## Jamo8 (Apr 23, 2009)

Welcome jamiekip, thats one hell of a motor you've got yourself there


----------



## jamiekip (Nov 12, 2006)

Thanks guys... but the bumper stays


----------



## Americo (Jan 19, 2009)

Niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiice! CongraTTRS!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Welcome to the RS club...


----------



## DieselTuningUK (Mar 12, 2010)

Cracking car youve bought 8)

Looking forward to how this takes shape :twisted:


----------



## mattyherts (Jul 6, 2009)

jamiekip said:


> Audi TT-RS coupe
> Suzuka Grey


Is it me or is that Ibis? Love it thou very nice and Congrats !!


----------



## DieselTuningUK (Mar 12, 2010)

mattyherts said:


> jamiekip said:
> 
> 
> > Audi TT-RS coupe
> ...


thats what i thought too


----------



## LOWEY (Oct 3, 2009)

AbyssRS said:


> mattyherts said:
> 
> 
> > jamiekip said:
> ...


Very tasty! Grey? :?

Paul


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

Wow that looks awesome. Very much like what I might have chosen, nice one. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

I'm holding out for a dsg version.... one day :lol:


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

congrats mate, when you picking it up?


----------



## jiggyjaggy (May 27, 2004)

Lovely combo. Recession, what recession! lol. Loving the white spoiler 8)


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

jamiekip said:


> You know me so well.
> ARB's, exhaust and remap planned


Nice set of H&R adjustable ARB's


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

what difference would they make??


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

sTTranger said:


> what difference would they make??


Reduce roll, stiffen up the chassis


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 18, 2006)

Makes a great deal of difference guys, just installed another set this week to a TT RS and it reduces body roll very nicely indeed and understeer too. Well worth doing.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Adjustable ARBs? How is the adjustable function achieved? And does the range of adjustment extend to somehwere near the OEM setting or are these always stiffer than standard?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 18, 2006)

brittan said:


> Adjustable ARBs? How is the adjustable function achieved? And does the range of adjustment extend to somehwere near the OEM setting or are these always stiffer than standard?


There are two holes at the end of each bar to alter the leverage. It will be stiffer than stock even on least stiff setting but certainly in my view this does not have a negative impact.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Thanks Ed.

I was thinking that there might be infinite adjustmant between the limits but two holes = just two pre-defined settings.


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

brittan said:


> Thanks Ed.
> 
> I was thinking that there might be infinite adjustmant between the limits but two holes = just two pre-defined settings.


You can see on this photo how the adjustment works









The H&R kit gives you 24mm front and 22mm rear bars

I can supply the H&R ARB's


----------



## Snake Pliskin (Apr 11, 2006)

Nice one Jamie, so you gave up waiting for an RS3 

The new car looks amazing !

Suzuka Grey - this colour really intrigues me - it looks like white in pics but know its a light greay pearl ... really need to see this colour in the flesh.

Assume it was a Dealer car ready to go and you did the deal there and then ?

Congrats again 8)


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

After jumping into the TTRS today and driving it for a couple of hours so far, you are going to enjoy this beast...

Off to the Alps tomorrow to put it through its paces for 4 days!


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

sorry guys but how hard are the arb's to fit :?


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

YES [smiley=dude.gif] 
Well done Jamie.
You gave in to temptation 

But really,thats an awesome car Jamie,Safe driving.
Have you sold you S3 yet?


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Why can't you collect it straight away? :?


----------



## jonnyc (Feb 13, 2010)

Your like a draft Jamie.. :lol:


----------



## jamiekip (Nov 12, 2006)

Thanks for the welcome guys 

@ Jonny LOL this is all your fault mate 

Have to wait to collect the car. Need to put my current car back to stock, they need to register it and install the cruise as I insisted it as part of the deal.

@ Hugy - Had a run out in Jonny's car and that was that really  But yeah should be good. S3 going in as trade in, but have had a few people expressing an interest, so may yet shift it privately first 

@ snake - yeah, i'd decided on one, got a great deal on a factory order and was quoted Feb 2011 delivery.... had a shop around found this and got a cracking price on it :wink:

@ Jae - be interested to know how it gets on in the alps - I tend to drive down a few times through winter

@ Ed & Jbell - do you guys know if the H&R ARB and Springs from the S3 will bolt straight on to the TT-RS?


----------



## jamiekip (Nov 12, 2006)

OK Milltek with CAT bypass non res system ordered in prep for receipt of the car.
Taking longer than planned to get my mitts on the thing due to the fact I'm getting a tracker fitted which dropped the insurance by over £100 per year. As an existing customer it only cost £99 to have fitted so worth it in the long run, but was a while until they could fit.


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

jamiekip said:


> OK Milltek with CAT bypass non res system ordered in prep for receipt of the car.
> Taking longer than planned to get my mitts on the thing due to the fact I'm getting a tracker fitted which dropped the insurance by over £100 per year. As an existing customer it only cost £99 to have fitted so worth it in the long run, but was a while until they could fit.


Dont Forget Jamie,
Pics and more pics when you take delivery


----------



## fuscobal (Jul 19, 2009)

Anyone knows what's the OEM ARB's sizes ? H&R uses 22,24mm for rear and 26,28mm for front. They practically increase stiffness but keep the same F:R ratio as OEM to be on the safe side for the average driver. I found the car being much better with 26mm on front and 27mm on the rear but mine is a FWD car !


----------



## squoval (Jun 23, 2009)

Did you get a deal on your car, or did you pay list price?


----------



## TT-Newbie (Sep 18, 2009)

Not Hitchin Audi by any chance is it? Saw that car in the flesh this week and was mightly impressed.


----------



## dlff (Apr 3, 2010)

Jamiekip,
Suzuka grey is very very similar to Ibis white. 
Except that Suzuka grey is metallic & it costs 500 quid & Ibis white is solid at no extra charge.
Don't think you can tell the difference.
The other colour worth considering is Monza silver.


----------



## twocati (Dec 6, 2009)

Congrats on the RS! Hopefully they will arrive here in Canada soon 

"Makes a great deal of difference guys, just installed another set this week to a TT RS and it reduces body roll very nicely..."

Interesting - I am a fan of upgrading ARBs as it flattens the car in corners without introducing ride harshness...I am curious though on the RS suspension - is it not a Magnetic ride flavour? If it is, from my experience on my Mag ride equiped TT the car offers a very compliant ride and does not seem to lean much in corners no matter how hard I corner..........


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
Cracking looking car you will have and I am not really into tintops. The suzuka grey and the ibis look so nice on the TT. 8)


----------



## aleicgrant (Oct 17, 2005)

utterly jealous of your new ride


----------



## jamiekip (Nov 12, 2006)

squoval said:


> Did you get a deal on your car, or did you pay list price?


I got 11% off the car 
And yes, the one at Hitchin Audi is mine, glad it looks good lol
A few other dealer got close on price.
Parkland Audi had a Phantom Black one with 9% off
Stratford Audi had a Daytona Grey one with 8% off


----------



## jamiekip (Nov 12, 2006)

Insurance sorted, GAP sorted and Tracker sorted - Collection on Saturday


----------



## conneem (Nov 4, 2006)

dlff said:


> Jamiekip,
> Suzuka grey is very very similar to Ibis white.
> Except that Suzuka grey is metallic & it costs 500 quid & Ibis white is solid at no extra charge.
> Don't think you can tell the difference.
> The other colour worth considering is Monza silver.


Suzuka is a really nice colour in real life. It is softer than Ibis and highlights all the features and creases of the bodywork much more and if the sun is shining you get yourself a little pearl like look from the paint finish.


----------



## Smoothie (Feb 10, 2010)

sTTranger said:


> what difference would they make??


Not the same car I know but I put uprated sways (ARBs) on my MX5. Very easy thing to fit. Just a case of removing them from the drop links and sliding them out and sliding the new ones into place through the wheel arch. However I'm a TT noob so I have no idea how much the plastic under trays will get in the way and/or if wheels will need to be removed in order for you to slide the bars through.

I'll be looking at these for the TTS


----------



## jamiekip (Nov 12, 2006)

Re: the ARB's if they are anything like on the S3 the fronts are beatch to fit... requires the front sub frame to be dropped if I recall correctly.

Yeah, I'm liking the Suzuka - can't wait to collect it


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

You must be very excited Jamie.
Roll on Sat


----------



## mac1967 (Sep 8, 2006)

Beautiful!!

I love Ibis white, but I've never seen the grey before.

Lovely car. Congratulations and enjoy!

Regards,

Martin


----------



## Snake Pliskin (Apr 11, 2006)

Jamie ... when you get this car we need some up close pictures of the suzuka paint mate [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

This saturday is it ... god you must be so excited 8)


----------



## dlff (Apr 3, 2010)

I don't know why they call it Suzuka grey. To me it has never look like grey. Very unique colour yes. It has a bit of pearl white effect. Better looking than Ibis white.
In the event of a respray, I think you have to do the whole car or at least half the car or else it will show patches. Then again I maybe wrong.


----------



## jamiekip (Nov 12, 2006)

Cheers guys - can't wait!

@ snake - yeah, I'll have the camera primed and ready to get some shots 

Funny, was chatting to the dealer today and they have seen this thread lol
Best behave myself


----------



## jamiekip (Nov 12, 2006)

Well here she is...









































































Bloody bug magnet :lol:

First impressions, well, it's bloomin hard not to put your foot down, it sounds soooo nice.

Interior LED light pack is good, but had to do the bootlight mod today.
Whilst were on LED's I put the number plate lights in from my S3.... but as expected the car doesn't like them, they work but bulb error coming up. There staying in till these bulbs finally arrive of a ship from China 

Seats are really really comfy actually, i'd have liked the lumbar support if I'd specced it myself (beggers can't be choosers) but its really not needed.

AMI - well can't give you a review on that, as the car was in the showroom it looks like someone stole the cables, they are on order and should be with me in a few weeks... looking forward to having full control of the iPOD

As for the look of the car. First time I saw it in the flesh was today and I really like it. The suzuka looks good, really good IMHO. I'm sure it's different to the Suzuka i've seen on the S3's in the past. In dark light it doesn't seem to be as dark a grey colour... time will tell, but feels more like Metallic white to me.
Sadly, as it was a showroom car they've clearly made an effort to keep it clean without adopting best practice, this has put a few imperfections in the paint. I'll be sealing it up with the Werkstat Acrylic kit tomorrow so will see how bad it is then.

Only challenge i'm finding at the mo is driving smoothly when in Sport mode (which is 100% of the time so you get the louder exhaust sound). It sharpens up the throttle too, so around town it's really hard to be smooth in it... practice makes perfect I guess, but i've had a few kangaroo starts so far :lol:

Driving it. This engine really is a peach. Sounds good and has such a good spread of power. On the run back up the A1 it would happily sit in 6th and still pull hard. Very happy with it.

Icing on the cake, and I wasn't expecting this, it's doing 30mpg straight away on a long run. When I first got the S3 it was doing 24mpg... and it only really got up to about 28-29mpg on the motorway until the day I sold it (did 28mpg down to Hitchin today).

All in, really pleased with it


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

Awesome pics, mate.


----------



## Whack01 (Feb 23, 2008)

Congrats Jamie, what a peach of a car 8) have never seen Suzuka in the flesh but looks like a crackin colour


----------



## jamiekip (Nov 12, 2006)

Thanks guys


----------



## JustinTTR (Apr 12, 2010)

I think that's the best TTRS colour I've seen. The spoiler always looked a little silly to me but in that colour the aggressive styling really works. It's also the only one that makes those wheels look as cool as they should.

Enjoy!


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

The rear spoiler is a good working piece of kit. :wink:


----------



## jamiekip (Nov 12, 2006)

Thanks Justin


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Stunning Jamie what are the brakes like as my Alcons are going next week and I am getting Jonnys ones


----------



## jamiekip (Nov 12, 2006)

robokn said:


> Stunning Jamie what are the brakes like as my Alcons are going next week and I am getting Jonnys ones


Cheers Rob - it's a cracking little car, has exceeded all expectations so far 

tbh with you mate I'm going easy so far, but, so far they are on the better end of the stuff Audi are happy to put on cars.
They are not grabby, easy to modulate, have positive response from the top of pedal and appear to have quite a bit of feel. Overall impressed with them, but not given them any abuse yet.


----------



## Jeffe (Jun 7, 2009)

Jamiekip: Beautiful car! Congrats!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 4, 2009)

Congrats and welcome to the 'RS' club. I do know what you mean by the 'Sports' button...am sure mine will wear out soon, the number of times I press it!!!


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

YES  
Congrats Jamie,it looks awesome.
I'm sure it looks even better in the flesh.
Enjoy it mate and safe driving.


----------



## jamiekip (Nov 12, 2006)

Thanks Hugy

All today spent protecting the paint, Werkstat now applied, but the light had gone before I could get pic's


----------



## Blaven11 (May 13, 2009)

Nice looking car fella.

Welcome & enjoy.


----------



## jamiekip (Nov 12, 2006)

Quick question for anyone who has recently picked up their TT.
Did your car come with the pouch of oil in the boot?
Mine didn't, I asked, but I was told it is not common practice now.... just wanting to check if that is actually the case. It would have been nice to have a bit of oil to top up the car if required.


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

congrats mate, have you pushed it yet or are you planning to let it settle for a 1k miles

welcome to the club


----------



## jamiekip (Nov 12, 2006)

Given it a few squirts, but keeping it below 4k until I hit the magic 1000m.
Did you get a the oil pouch when you got your car mate?


----------



## madmark (Mar 15, 2010)

jamiekip said:


> Quick question for anyone who has recently picked up their TT.
> Did your car come with the pouch of oil in the boot?
> Mine didn't, I asked, but I was told it is not common practice now.... just wanting to check if that is actually the case. It would have been nice to have a bit of oil to top up the car if required.


Mine didn't either, I just thought they forgot! Popped back to dealer, sales guy got one from stores


----------



## jamiekip (Nov 12, 2006)

Thanks madmark - I specifically asked... was told they didn't do it anymore... may drop him an email tomorrow


----------



## Jamo8 (Apr 23, 2009)

jamiekip said:


> Quick question for anyone who has recently picked up their TT.
> Did your car come with the pouch of oil in the boot?
> Mine didn't, I asked, but I was told it is not common practice now.... just wanting to check if that is actually the case. It would have been nice to have a bit of oil to top up the car if required.


Picked up my used TT 4 weeks ago and mine had the oil pouch [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

yes mate mine had it and lucky too. Went on the chateau fort trip this weekend ang my low oil light came on :? 
3500 miles and it had eaten what oil it had, so i replaces the one in the pouch  and straight back in the boot


----------



## jamiekip (Nov 12, 2006)

Right - defo going to put a call in - thanks guys


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

jamiekip said:


> Thanks Hugy
> 
> All today spent protecting the paint, Werkstat now applied, but the light had gone before I could get pic's


Interesting to see how the Werkstat works(pardon the pun ) on Suzuka.
Don't forget to seal those rims


----------



## jamiekip (Nov 12, 2006)

So quick update on the car from me.

Managed to get along to a rolling road day at Awesome GTi and find out what my car is putting out in stock. Well, it would seem that the TT-RS is very much like the S3's and pumps out more than quoted in the brochure.

3 runs
HP @ the wheels
1: 316.79
2: *328.16*
3. 324.83

HP @ The fly
1: 360.42
2:* 367*
3: 364

lb/ft
1: 379.58
2: *386.47*
3: 384.79

That's 32bhp and 46lb/ft up on the quoted figures 










As you can imagine I'm very pleased with the results, seems I have a good 'un, and the general feeling is that this is pretty accurate given the results from other cars rolling on the day 

As promised video:



And to compare the noise... here's one of Jonny's... turn up your speakers...



All noise no action that one like


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

Is the stock 340 hp at the flywheel or at the wheels. ?


----------



## jamiekip (Nov 12, 2006)

Flywheel


----------



## LEO-RS (Apr 13, 2009)

Rolling road lottery as they call it. I have found awesome's rolling road results to be almost laughable. Lets just say the results that come off those rollers are wild.

For example, look at the @ wheels figures....

367bhp @ flywheel and 328whp. That is a loss of just 10.5%

Now do a google on transmission losses, in particular 4wd losses. Now try telling me that this dynojet is accurate :lol:

I'd take the results with a pinch of salt, I always did when I got off their rollers.


----------



## LEO-RS (Apr 13, 2009)

Where are you getting 367 from?

2nd run said you were pulling more than 650hp :lol:


----------



## LEO-RS (Apr 13, 2009)

Just to prove my point, Awesome GTI used to display rolling road days up on their website. There is still a big archive...

I've just picked 1 out of the blue... http://www.awesome-gti.co.uk/rollingroa ... 60408.html

I've went into the 1st Seat Leon Cupra R and found this...










Look at the transmission losses shown in the 3rd run, they are less than 5% :lol:

243.33 x 0.955 = 232.38. This car loses just 4.5% through the transmission.

There was uproar at the time 5yrs or so ago now but Awesome GTI are still adamant that they read correct and have never done anything about it.

There are hundreds more examples... http://www.awesome-gti.co.uk/page.php?x ... groad.html

Like I said, take anything from this rolling road with a pinch of salt.

Good read about transmission losses can be found here...

http://www.pumaracing.co.uk/POWER3.htm


----------



## jonnyc (Feb 13, 2010)

Mitchy said:


> Rolling road lottery as they call it. I have found awesome's rolling road results to be almost laughable. Lets just say the results that come off those rollers are wild.
> 
> For example, look at the @ wheels figures....367bhp @ flywheel and 328whp. That is a loss of just 10.5%
> 
> ...


Which is why its always so nice to back them up with a solid 1/4 mile time :lol: I find there usually harder to argue against.. Especially when your on the receiving end of the car your talking down.. :wink:


----------



## LEO-RS (Apr 13, 2009)

jonnyc said:


> Mitchy said:
> 
> 
> > Rolling road lottery as they call it. I have found awesome's rolling road results to be almost laughable. Lets just say the results that come off those rollers are wild.
> ...


Sportec for example state that when they remap this engine, power will increase to around 400bhp.

From what though? A base 335 or a base 360-370? It makes very little difference as at the end of the day the owner still ends up with a 400hp car. I think some owners will believe their cars are a genuine 370hp or so. Look at the sportec remap quoting an increase of 65hp and then relate that to the 370 figure a dyno has given them and calculating a must of 370+65.

Kind of doesn't work like that though.

As to 1/4m, yes that is the only way a car can prove itself. No point in pub talk bhp figures if the car is not as quick on the road.

Will have to see what a remapped RS can do.

If the tyres had been pumped up to 40-45psi and the run was done with low inlet temps, say in December, the dynojet would have calculated another 20-30hp on top. It's the middle of May, inlet temps are a lot warmer thus reducing power. Dynos are a complete waste of money. I was fixated with them before but after travelling up and down the country and trying a few I have found not 1 to replicate the power and torque lines that another has shown. 1 rolling road stated my peak power came in at 5500rpm, another stated it came in at 6700rpm. I was none the wiser and gave up in the end.

Just merely my opinion guys. On paper your cars are 335bhp as standard, if you want to claim more because a roller dyno says then so be it, who am I to preach? 1 thing I would put money on though is that 2 standard cars side by side will be near enough identical irrespective if 1 has 370 and the other 335. We all like to think we got a good un :wink:

It's how it drives on the road, get the car mapped, get the 400hp and get it down santapod


----------



## jamiekip (Nov 12, 2006)

I hear what you're saying, I really do. I did several runs on my S3 after different mod's and all it was, was a good feeler.
And tbh, this exercise was more of a benchmark with the car in stock, before I start playing with it.
For the record Awesome were saying that they have recently updated the software and given the others cars running on the day I was inclined to think the results were close to the mark...
Stage 2+ S3's and GTI Ed30's running between 360 and 370 and KO3 GTi's in the 290's.

Both Jonny and I ran our cars, here are our results on the same chart...


----------



## LEO-RS (Apr 13, 2009)

As you say, it's a standard benchmark so when you do start tinkering with it you should be able too see the gains. If they produce 400hp or thereabouts after a map then all is good.

I do agree with you to a point. There is a lot of evidence out there to suggest that VAG engines are under rated from the factory and it would be foolish of me to dismiss that as dyno lottery. I know the Leon Cupras were coming out of the factory closer to 260 rather than 240 and the GTI 230's closer to 250 so of course it is entirely possible to be the same for the RS.

I've just never been convinced with the dynojet. Their clutch (fly) figures seem to be okay, it's just that their wheel figures seem to defy the laws of physics on some cars. (The Leon CR example for example)

It works both ways, some will see a remap jump of 65bhp, you are only likely to see a remap jump of 35bhp or so.

1 thing for sure though is that in remapped form it will be a very quick car and will take a lot of beating.


----------



## jamiekip (Nov 12, 2006)

Mitchy said:


> 1 thing for sure though is that in remapped form it will be a very quick car and will take a lot of beating.


 :lol: it's quick enough without the bloomin remap... significantly quicker than my old S3


----------



## jonnyc (Feb 13, 2010)

I don't think for a minute Jamie would believe that you just 'add on' hp with each mod.. Maybe when preaching on a Corsa forum to some kids you may have a point, but here, I don't think thats going to be the case..

My Golf Dyno'd at 350hp and ran a 12.6 @ 115.8MPH.. Cars claiming to have WAY more power have never got anywhere near to this day.. I think thats quite fun really.. The excuses and numerous and very entertaining!

Im not speaking for Jamie here, but personally power figures don't bother me in the slightest.. What I will find interesting however is once I have completed more work, going back to the same dyno and comparing results.. Out of interest more than anything else..


----------



## Poverty (Dec 21, 2009)

I wonder what figures your car would have put out with the std airbox and uprated exhaust tbh, wouldnt have thought a dyno with he open cone is very favourable.


----------



## LEO-RS (Apr 13, 2009)

jamiekip said:


> Mitchy said:
> 
> 
> > 1 thing for sure though is that in remapped form it will be a very quick car and will take a lot of beating.
> ...


But yet slower than Jonnys ordinary VW Golf hence my statememt, it's clearly not quick enough if its got fast hatchbacks all over it. (It should be in the next league up in my opinion)

Considering the golf to be FWD, with very little traction in 1st and 2nd gear, the Golf as would povertys Leon would walk away from the RS say 60-160 when traction is not an issue.

Mid 12's is very good for a FWD car, Mid 12's for a 4wd car is quite ordinary.


----------



## jonnyc (Feb 13, 2010)

Mitchy said:


> But yet slower than Jonnys ordinary VW Golf hence my statememt, it's clearly not quick enough if its got fast hatchbacks all over it. (It should be in the next league up in my opinion)
> 
> Considering the golf to be FWD, with very little traction in 1st and 2nd gear, the Golf as would povertys Leon would walk away from the RS say 60-160 when traction is not an issue.
> 
> Mid 12's is very good for a FWD car, Mid 12's for a 4wd car is quite ordinary.


Haha.. Your comparing my 'Ordinary' Golf which was (for quite a while) the fastest Mk5 in the world and comparing to an almost 100% standard RS.. Of course it would walk a standard RS.. So what's your point?.. Stop talking rubbish.. :roll:


----------



## LEO-RS (Apr 13, 2009)

Fastest mk 5 golf in the world :lol: That is some claim :roll: You knew the state of tune for every mk 5 golf in the world? In Abu Dhabi, in the states, in Australia, Germany, France and so on and on.

Don't be so bloody daft. Just how did you carry out your research for that claim :lol:

Yes an ordinary golf, or an ordinary leon. If it's running a standard turbo, it is ordinary. £2k spent on a Leon Cupra or a Golf 230ed and you have 360bhp fwd power.

Something a TTRS cannot live with hence why it needs to be pulling well in excess of 400hp for it to live with these fast hatchbacks.

Ex Leon Cupra owner myself, 375hp/420lbft. Kind of know what im waffling about


----------



## jamiekip (Nov 12, 2006)

Crikey you really don't like these results do you?
I've already said, these give me a baseline to work from but given other cars on the day the figures seem pretty credible.

How do you lay claim to the figures on your old Leon? Rolling road???
And with regards jonny's golf, you might want to do your homework before you start implying he doesn't know what he's on about... :roll:


----------



## LEO-RS (Apr 13, 2009)

jamiekip said:


> Crikey you really don't like these results do you?
> I've already said, these give me a baseline to work from but given other cars on the day the figures seem pretty credible.
> 
> How do you lay claim to the figures on your old Leon? Rolling road???
> And with regards jonny's golf, you might want to do your homework before you start implying he doesn't know what he's on about... :roll:


A claim to fame of owning the fastest mk 5 golf in the world would tell me he doesn't know what he's talking about

I guess he did not do his research as here are a couple of cars that would rubbish his claim to fame..

650bhp..http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sZxOpJeS ... re=related (Posted Mid 2007)
500bhp..



 (posted 2008)

I gave up searching after that.


----------



## LEO-RS (Apr 13, 2009)

Another posted 2 yrs ago






Perhaps he meant UK? And then again, it would be a silly claim without knowing the state of tune of every Mk5. Not every car owner posts videos on youtube and posts on car forums.

Anyway, this is going off topic. The times for the standard RS are good at mid 12's. Im just saying that the car needs a remap to become a little more special.

No point arguing further, you guys have quick cars, keep modding, keep running them down the strip. Will be interesting to see what they can do mapped


----------



## jonnyc (Feb 13, 2010)

Mitchy said:


> Ex Leon Cupra owner myself, 375hp/420lbft. Kind of know what im waffling about


Sorry, I meant DSG Golf.. And of course, there could well have been faster cars out there of which the owners had not voiced there results.. So yeah maybe that was a bit of a claim.. But the point is your not comparing apples and apples.. And so what if it's a hatch, I don't see why that should make any difference.. There are some bloody quick hatches out there!

Annnyways.. Talk about contradicting yourself.. Quoting results from an obviously massively inflated dyno, I take it you were running a non standard turbo for those results?.. Hmm, didn't think so..

I'm not getting anywhere here and can't be doing with defending myself against your opinions .. Have fun with your diseasel TT.. I'm out


----------



## LEO-RS (Apr 13, 2009)

jonnyc said:


> Mitchy said:
> 
> 
> > Ex Leon Cupra owner myself, 375hp/420lbft. Kind of know what im waffling about
> ...


Fly little dig there 

I take a 2yr old with me everywhere I go so my boyracer days are over just now.

Enjoy your cars lads


----------



## LEO-RS (Apr 13, 2009)

Just as a matter of interest, what are mapped TTS cars getting down the strip in S-Tronic trim?

Are mapped auto TTS's quicker than standard RS's?


----------



## IanS3 (Dec 8, 2009)

The way this thread has gone downhill by the haters is exactly why I avoid this forum


----------



## Poverty (Dec 21, 2009)

Mitchy said:


> Just as a matter of interest, what are mapped TTS cars getting down the strip in S-Tronic trim?
> 
> Are mapped auto TTS's quicker than standard RS's?


Stage 2 plus TTS are doing around the same time maybe a bit quicker, but I theres not much info on it as there doesnt seem to be many TTS drivers who are serious with tuning and going down the strip.


----------



## jamiekip (Nov 12, 2006)

As far as I was aware no one on here had put an TTRS on the rolling road so thought the additions to the post would have been useful, instead I feel like I've been accused of talking [email protected]
Anywho I'm pretty pleased with my car, and still stand by the fact it would appear I have a good 'un 
I agree a remap will really bring the car alive, but I'm waiting for the maps to have got through there teething development before chucking one on my car.
Ohh and for those that keep saying the TTS is the wise mans buy I can assure you, having come from the 2.0 TFSI S3, the 2.5 lump in the RS is in another league. The 2.0 car has a power window of a few 1000 rpm then starts to tail off. The 2.5 pulls hard from 2k through to about 6k so is a significant increase in real world performance.
As soon as you drive one you'll know exactly what I'm talking about...


----------



## jonnyc (Feb 13, 2010)

jamiekip said:


> As far as I was aware no one on here had put an TTRS on the rolling road so thought the additions to the post would have been useful, instead I feel like I've been accused of talking [email protected]
> Anywho I'm pretty pleased with my car, and still stand by the fact it would appear I have a good 'un
> I agree a remap will really bring the car alive, but I'm waiting for the maps to have got through there teething development before chucking one on my car.
> Ohh and for those that keep saying the TTS is the wise mans buy I can assure you, having come from the 2.0 TFSI S3, the 2.5 lump in the RS is in another league. The 2.0 car has a power window of a few 1000 rpm then starts to tail off. The 2.5 pulls hard from 2k through to about 6k so is a significant increase in real world performance.
> As soon as you drive one you'll know exactly what I'm talking about...


Completely agree.. People get wayyy to hung up about peak power figures, its the area under the curve which is the important bit, thats what makes a fast car!

Actually, out of interest, when I get time ill get a stage 2+ 2.0T FSI graph and plot it against yours Jamie, this way it will mean you can compare a standard 2.5T FSI against a full bolt on 2.0T FSI and make your own mind up from that..


----------



## jamiekip (Nov 12, 2006)

That would be really interesting actually Jonny - appreciate it. Hoping to run some datalogs soon too to see what's going on in there


----------



## Poverty (Dec 21, 2009)

Will be very interested to see that.

Haven driven a RS myself, but just from starting one up and revving it a bit you can instantly tell its on another level to the k04 tfsi.

Imho a fully tuned TTRS will make a fully tuned k04 look silly, we will soon see a few months from now, lets not forget its still very early days in the 2.5TFSI development


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

Well guys, i have the cat bypass and the sports exhaust with the sportec remap. I will be doing the rollong road day in essex soon, so will post the reults up so we can compare 

Also guys, im looking at uprated busings and coilovers, which one is the best to do first ??

Thanks

DAve


----------



## jamiekip (Nov 12, 2006)

sTTranger said:


> Well guys, i have the cat bypass and the sports exhaust with the sportec remap. I will be doing the rollong road day in essex soon, so will post the reults up so we can compare
> 
> Also guys, im looking at uprated busings and coilovers, which one is the best to do first ??
> 
> ...


I'll be interested to see what the map has done through the mid range and top end Dave.

With regards bushes and coils - get it all done at the same time as you'll need to get the car aligned after each mod if you do them at different times.
I'm hoping to do all the bushes and roll bars soon


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

Just got a price, and to be honest its a little more then i was expecting :?

Do you think i could sell the standard suspension on?? It would be an upgrade for a 2.0l or a 3.2 so ive been told :?


----------



## jonnyc (Feb 13, 2010)

sTTranger said:


> Just got a price, and to be honest its a little more then i was expecting :?
> 
> Do you think i could sell the standard suspension on?? It would be an upgrade for a 2.0l or a 3.2 so ive been told :?


Gotta pay to play.. Get it done! You wont regret it.. 

Just sold my standard RS suspension for £500 pretty cheap upgrade for someone with a lesser model if you ask me..


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

jonnyc said:


> sTTranger said:
> 
> 
> > Just got a price, and to be honest its a little more then i was expecting :?
> ...


Jhonny where did you sell it, i wanna do the same???


----------



## conneem (Nov 4, 2006)

jamiekip said:


> I'm hoping to do all the bushes and roll bars soon


About how much would it cost for fitting f&r arbs Jamie. I've read that the sub frame needs to be dropped to put the front in, does that mean new stretch bolts are required also?



sTTranger said:


> Just got a price, and to be honest its a little more then i was expecting :?
> 
> Do you think i could sell the standard suspension on?? It would be an upgrade for a 2.0l or a 3.2 so ive been told :?


Would the spring rates not suit the other models. Someone (I think Bryn) spent alot of time looking into getting sport springs for his old 3.2 and it was tricky to get the right ones.


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

ARBs all in are around £650

Not sure about the secons query :?


----------



## jonnyc (Feb 13, 2010)

sTTranger said:


> Jhonny where did you sell it, i wanna do the same???


Just to a guy local with a 3.2 TT.. He's having them put on next week


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

I have now put mine up in the for sale section if anyone is interested


----------



## jamiekip (Nov 12, 2006)

Quick update from me.

Got the Revo Stage 1 software flashed today at Inters and so far I'm really impressed. The car feels significantly quicker straight away which is quite an achievement given how quick the stock car feels. I'm really pleased that it has retained the very smooth delivery of the stock car, just does it far more quickly now. Pulling in 6th gear from about 45mph feels genuinely quick - says a lot about the performance of the car now. Needless to say I'm really pleased with it.

An added bonus I wasn't expecting is the fact that the Revo map appears to have deleted the 'sharper' throttle response when in sport mode. This is nothing more than a marketing gimmick that makes the car a pig to drive around town... anyway, this has gone now, so you get the sportier sound without looking like a [email protected] kangarooing down the road.

I'll report more soon.

I also picked up a new panel filter for the car which I'll throw in the car tomorrow.

My final performance mod for now should be ready very soon....


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

l


----------



## marky9074 (Jul 15, 2005)

Hmmm, I'm interested now too... but excessive though remapping to make the sport mode more compliant...


----------



## jamiekip (Nov 12, 2006)

@Marky - I think you'd appreciate the improved performance too 
The car still delivers it's power in a smooth relentless way... just pushes harder than ever.

I fitted the pipercross panel filter earlier, 5 min job and for £30 @ Inters it was a no brainer :lol:


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

jamiekip said:


> I fitted the pipercross panel filter earlier, 5 min job and for £30 @ Inters it was a no brainer :lol:


That's a foam filter, right.


----------



## jamiekip (Nov 12, 2006)

Yep - simple panel filter. Only option until a suitable alternative is in the market


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

jamiekip said:


> Yep - simple panel filter. Only option until a suitable alternative is in the market


German tuner Rothe-Motorsport use a modified OEM box with new cold air intake, that also been used on 600+ hp 3.2 Turbo's VR6's.
It's the only way i would go.

http://www.********.co.uk/forum/download/file.php?id=8252


----------



## jamiekip (Nov 12, 2006)

Sounds like jonny's....
http://www.vagoc.co.uk/vb/showpost.php? ... tcount=436


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

jamiekip said:


> Sounds like jonny's....
> http://www.vagoc.co.uk/vb/showpost.php? ... tcount=436


Yes, in big lines the same principle.


----------



## LEO-RS (Apr 13, 2009)

Was inters this weekend?

Did you boys crack 11's down the 1/4?
Was there a 0-60 event aswell?


----------



## jonnyc (Feb 13, 2010)

Mitchy said:


> Was inters this weekend?
> 
> Did you boys crack 11's down the 1/4?
> Was there a 0-60 event aswell?


Yes thanks


----------



## Matchu (Jul 19, 2009)

jamiekip said:


> Quick update from me.
> 
> Got the Revo Stage 1 software flashed today at Inters and so far I'm really impressed. The car feels significantly quicker straight away which is quite an achievement given how quick the stock car feels. I'm really pleased that it has retained the very smooth delivery of the stock car, just does it far more quickly now. Pulling in 6th gear from about 45mph feels genuinely quick - says a lot about the performance of the car now. Needless to say I'm really pleased with it.
> 
> ...


Keep us posted on the mods chap....I'm looking at following suit later in the year...


----------



## jamiekip (Nov 12, 2006)

Matchu said:


> Keep us posted on the mods chap....I'm looking at following suit later in the year...


Will... but... why wait?
Seriously, I was grinning ear to ear all the way home from Inters. It has taken the car to another level performance wise


----------



## Matchu (Jul 19, 2009)

jamiekip said:


> Matchu said:
> 
> 
> > Keep us posted on the mods chap....I'm looking at following suit later in the year...
> ...


Daft....but true....my current insurer will not cover mods...so I'll wait till the insurance is up in October....


----------



## jamiekip (Nov 12, 2006)

Ahhh I see. I actually insured my car with all the first mod's in place... seemed easier that way as I've had the same issue as you before


----------



## fuscobal (Jul 19, 2009)

You just need an intake and turbo-back and then Revo stage 2  . Will you dyno again with Revo stage 1 ?


----------



## jamiekip (Nov 12, 2006)

Hopefully going to get a Stage 1 Dyno done next Monday if I have time.
A new style TBE is on its way paving the way for stage 2


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

jamie

I was looking at johnys car and on the front left of the engine bay he had something that i had not seen before, wish i had taken a pic now, do you know what it is??

This is standard, he had a box on the bottom left


----------



## jamiekip (Nov 12, 2006)

You can track all he does in here:
http://www.vagoc.co.uk/vb/showthread.php?t=3128

It's a good read


----------



## LEO-RS (Apr 13, 2009)

jamiekip said:


> You can track all he does in here:
> http://www.vagoc.co.uk/vb/showthread.php?t=3128
> 
> It's a good read


Unless you're a member, it's a no go.

He's not updated his 1/4m times in his signature from yesterday, very impressive.


----------



## moncler1 (Sep 28, 2008)

Jamie, thanks for posting all the info., I have been thinking about trading my Dec. 08 29K mileage TTS for an RS, and I am just about convinced now. Looks like I will have to order one as I want Misano red, mag ride and retractable spoiler, plus alcantera. My local dealer has one in the showroom but without the magnetic suspension so no bloody good for me! 
Notice there is a red one at Crewe Audi, but with 171 miles so it must be a demo model and therefore thrashed.
Has anyone seen a Misano red TT-RS in a showroom at the local dealers?
Keep the posts on the mods coming, is it worth fitting the Haldex controller to the RS? I can't work out if the RS has a different torque split front to rear from the TTS.


----------



## mrdemon (Apr 20, 2005)

A set of coilovers is cheaper than specing mag ride
and must be the way to go.


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

yes, dont get mag ride, go for coilovers, so much better. I went for pss10 as there adjustable, can change the settings from a swicth from 0 (soft) to 10 (hard), i keep it on 6 for everday driving and 8-9 for track


----------



## LEO-RS (Apr 13, 2009)

moncler1 said:


> Jamie, thanks for posting all the info., I have been thinking about trading my Dec. 08 29K mileage TTS for an RS, and I am just about convinced now. Looks like I will have to order one as I want Misano red, mag ride and retractable spoiler, plus alcantera. My local dealer has one in the showroom but without the magnetic suspension so no bloody good for me!
> Notice there is a red one at Crewe Audi, but with 171 miles so it must be a demo model and therefore thrashed.
> Has anyone seen a Misano red TT-RS in a showroom at the local dealers?
> Keep the posts on the mods coming, is it worth fitting the Haldex controller to the RS? I can't work out if the RS has a different torque split front to rear from the TTS.


Is it not better waiting for the S-Tronic release?


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

he said its a



> Forge charcoal canister cover


Ive also heard that jonnys been doing this for some time, so partly maybe down to experience

I know johnny will not be releasing all his secrets :wink:


----------



## jamiekip (Nov 12, 2006)

Mitchy said:


> moncler1 said:
> 
> 
> > Jamie, thanks for posting all the info., I have been thinking about trading my Dec. 08 29K mileage TTS for an RS, and I am just about convinced now. Looks like I will have to order one as I want Misano red, mag ride and retractable spoiler, plus alcantera. My local dealer has one in the showroom but without the magnetic suspension so no bloody good for me!
> ...


Depends if you want the 3rd pedla or not.
I hate s-tronic. Yes it maybe faster but I enjoy/prefer the control of a manual.


----------



## moncler1 (Sep 28, 2008)

Manual for me every time, I can see the attarction of the S-Tronic, but don't like the delay and extra complexity.

Interesting about the Coilovers. But I am not sure I would want to go to the trouble of changing something on a brand new car, although the tuning sounds attractive! How much are a set? Do they help with removing any understeer? Who supplies them?

Sorry to be a numbnuts, but it has been 15 years since I tinkered with cars, and I think Mk1 Golf's were a little more crude than a TT-RS.

Maybe the one at Amersham Audi could be for me.....


----------



## jamiekip (Nov 12, 2006)

Coils are about £1100... but then you have fitting.
Not much difference in price over the Mag ride.
Worth putting the ARBs on at the same time though and handling will be significantly better than stock (mag ride included)


----------



## marky9074 (Jul 15, 2005)

moncler1 said:


> Notice there is a red one at Crewe Audi, but with 171 miles so it must be a demo model and therefore thrashed.


Doubt it, every one I have looked at has been between 2-5k miles. The one I got was 103 miles and that wasn't ex-demo...


----------



## jamiekip (Nov 12, 2006)

Mine was advertised on the used website with miles o it, but was actually an unregistered car sat in the showroom.

Have you rang them?


----------



## moncler1 (Sep 28, 2008)

I have, and it actually has 30 miles on it, although it is registered. They couldn't really give me a reason why, but the salesman assured me it had never been used as a demo car.

The silver seats look a bit naff though, I can't make my mind up. Reading some of the posts regarding waiting times though I am not sure I could suffer such a long delay. Audi are going to loose sales I reckon. But then again I am considering a stock vehicle that is not quite what I want, so maybe they are laughing all the way to the bank!


----------



## jamiekip (Nov 12, 2006)

Sounds like a brand spanker to me, mine had 27 miles on it.
I had the same situation, I initially wanted sepang, but was told build in december for delivery in feb 2011. No way I could wait that long.
Think is I bet their a deal to be had if they registered it... they will have done that to get their bonus so will be keen to shift it 
If you can live with it and the priuce is right it's a no brainer.... just be sure to Revo it


----------



## moncler1 (Sep 28, 2008)

Tis a bugger to be sure... I don't know wether to live with poncy white seats and have the mag ride, or try and deal with the one without the mag ride but black interior just down the road from me. Reading registration prefix is RJ, my initials, and I quite fancied getting that on the plate for the first reg.

Of course by the time I have dithered two lucky so and so's will probably have bought them. How ling did it take you to haggle the price Mr. Kip?

I think whichever one I go for the haldex and or ARB's will be before more ponies. You guys are all insane, enjoy reading about your antics though.

For me the RS is about something a bit more special than a TTS, and it's the engineering I love, all that aluminium, mmmmmmm


----------



## jamiekip (Nov 12, 2006)

Took me a couple of days to get the price I wanted on the car I wanted.
But, put it this way, the car without mag, if you get 10% off it you can do coil overs, ARB's and haldex and still be saving on the full RRP 
The standard suspention is good, it's firm, but has suppleness and from my initial impressions is nicely damped (way better than my last car that as always felt under damped when the going got tough on a bumpy b-road).
PM me your location, if you're near by i'll take you out for a run so you can feel the standard suspension for yourself


----------



## moncler1 (Sep 28, 2008)

Well I have done it now, agreed a deal for my TTS in part ex. for the TT-RS at Crewe, which is a brand spanker as it turns out, and I will be the first registered keeper. 

Spec is:
DVD Sat Nav
AMI 
Bose
Adaptive lights
Misano red Pearl
Mag Ride
Electric seats 
Cruise
Matt Aluminium 
Privacy glass
Phone prep.
Interior light pack
Light/rain sensor pack
Tyre Pressure disp.
Acoustic park.

Collect Saturday, I cannot believe how little my TTS has lost in 19 months and 28K miles, and with a good discount on the RS.

Excited isn't the word. Hope it really is a peach.

For the first time I am thinking about this detailing malarky, must have a read in the forum section.

Anyone interested in a cradle for the 3GS i-Phone? only sodding three weeks old! for a 25% discount?

I also checked that the top up oil in the boot is included, anything else to watch for or check over on collection?


----------



## Matchu (Jul 19, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

You will need a remap and the secondary cats removes :wink:

Then you jaw really will drop, brings the car alive :twisted:


----------



## jamiekip (Nov 12, 2006)

Nice one - look forward to seeing the pic's


----------



## moncler1 (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks guys, maybe a re-map will be worth it.

I asked a detailing guy (Iain) if he could protect the car before I collected it, but he was too busy. The dealership has offered me 'Lifeshine' by Autoglym for £295.00

What do you all think, would I be better of just having a go myself?

Going to have a delve about in that section of this site now, the answer is probably in there.

3 days to go.


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

moncler1 said:


> The dealership has offered me 'Lifeshine' by Autoglym for £295.00
> 
> What do you all think, would I be better of just having a go myself?


This probably answers your question... http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/autoglym-lifeshine-/140423625695


----------



## Smoothie (Feb 10, 2010)

moncler1 said:


> Collect Saturday, I cannot believe how little my TTS has lost in 19 months and 28K miles, and with a good discount on the RS.


Out of interest, how much did they offer you for your TTS?


----------



## moncler1 (Sep 28, 2008)

Yeah, just been reading the posts in the show and Shine section, if only all the busybodies over the years who have made the usual comments seeing me clean the car every week or so could read what the truly committed do to their cars they might have restrained themselves. Doubt it though. Truly inspiring tales of car prep. on there I must say.

For once I am going to keep the money details of the deal to myself. There have been a few posts on here regarding the high residuals of the TTS. It seems that a Dec. 08 registered manual TTS with DVD nav and metallic, 29K miles will still command 28-29K on a dealer forecourt. I will be interested to see what it actually goes on offer for. It is a cherished car though that has always been treated sympathetically so someone will buy a 'good un'. (Never any rattles or creaks). The point is though that the loss is much less that expected.

I suppose each deal is up to the individual to be happy with, and this one works for me!


----------



## jamiekip (Nov 12, 2006)

Quick update:

Popped in to see Revo on the way back from Goodwood on Monday to get the car logged and have the remap settings optimised. The original remap settings were conservative, so was looking forward to see what the optimised map delivers.

So, a few runs out in the car to log what the car was up to and all was good, the map was tweaked to the following settings:

Perf A: B = 7 | T = 4 | F = 5 (optimised for performance but suitable for day to day running - enough safety net for hot conditions and track days)
Perf B: B = 6 | T = 3 | F = 5 (optimised for lower octane fuels such as in Europe)
Perf C: I opted for the valet mode so all setting capped to 0 meaning the car runs to 3k rpm and then hits a limiter. Thought it may be useful

Anyway, having the map tweaked to my car has definitely helped. Certainly feels more urgent again so very happy with that.

The plan was then to head up to Awesome and stick it on the rollers for a Stage 1 comparison.... only time had got the better of me... sat nav was telling me I'd arrive at 5:15pm but after giving Sarah a quick call it wasn't going to happen. Shame really as the car is getting the Milltek system and Stage 2 software this Friday

Anyways, another big thanks to Revo for giving up there time and helping me out


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

jamie, what exhaust system are you going for, the downpipe isnt for sale yet or will you not be going for that??


----------



## jamiekip (Nov 12, 2006)

You'll see on Friday :wink:


----------



## jamiekip (Nov 12, 2006)

Another Update from me:

As most of you know Milltek were fitting the Race system to the car today.
I was greeted by Kev, their exhaust system developer, who proceeded to talk me through the job in hand and then talk a little about what he developed with the system. Top bloke as it turns out and put me straight at ease, as this is Milltek's only running Race system right now

Anyway, I got a quick vid of the car with the stock system on as a comparison and it was then up on the ramp for some quick pic's of the standard system in place.

The OEM system consists of:
DP containing the first primary Cat - this branches off in two
2 x Secondary cats
2 x small silencers
Back box

And here it is.... quite a fussy piece of kit really with quite a lot of restriction particularly in the elbow of the DP and through all the kinks and turns of the dual pipe system.














































Before getting the new Milltek system fitted I managed to get some side by side shots which really illustrates the differences between the two systems:














































The new Milltek Race set up consists of:
4" Down Pipe (with no Cat)
100 Cell Sport Cat
3" Non Res connecting pipe
Race specification back box with minimal silencing

NB: the back box retains the same dimensions as Millteks standard back box in an effort to contain drone

Kev then got on with putting it all back together and here is how it looks when all back in place:














































Kev then fired her up and I was pleased already.... the car sounds instantly more throaty straight from start up - the standard setting to me is like the OEM system in Sport, if not a little louder straight away. Good stuff 
Push the sport button and the car instantly has a deeper more purposeful tone about it. So a quick spin to check all is in check and then back up on the ramps for another visual inspection. All is good 

Final checks before I was on my way were to get the emissions run for piece of mind and I'm pleased to say this thing will breeze an MOT so no future worries there 

So after Milltek it was off to Sports Tech Limited who are around the corner. The guys at Revo had very kindly organised for them to update the software on my car to compliment the new exhaust system. Nice little outfit if you're in the Derby area

Anyway, the car now drives better again, spool up time is improved, low end torque is improved and the noise is awesome when you floor it. Surprisingly on the motorway run back up north drone was non existent when in normal mode, with only a little bit creeping through at certain speeds when in sports mode. So, when I'm on my own, sport button will be pressed, when I'm with the Boss (Girlfriend) it can stay in normal and I won't get told off 

And you've waited patiently enough, so here is the sound comparison - doesn't do it justice really, as under load it sounds significantly better. I need to borrow Jonny's mates private driveway next time I'm home I think 






Huge thanks to:
Charlie, Phil & Kev @ Milltek
Carl @ Revo for pulling it out of the bag today (owe you a beer fella)
And finally James @ Sports Tech for fitting me in at the last minute on a Friday afternoon

Thanks for reading


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Looks good can they not get the ovals to finish off the exhaust as I think it looks a little cheap
with the pipe poking through the factory oval, same as the new R8.

Sounds very good, nearly like a V6 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jamiekip (Nov 12, 2006)

Sounds more like a v10 on full chat mate... it's really good


----------



## mrdemon (Apr 20, 2005)

when is it goin in for a RR power check ?

Looks a nice system but circa 2k fitted is strong money.


----------



## jamiekip (Nov 12, 2006)

Not sure, when I get some spare time... but might see if they will do it on the Awesome open day


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

jamiekip said:


> Another Update from me:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To much background noise to get a clear impression IMHO.

But if it sound i bit like this it will be cool.


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

Well done Jamie in getting the first race system.
It looks awesome and sounds 8) 
Is this your last major mod?


----------



## jamiekip (Nov 12, 2006)

R5T said:


> To much background noise to get a clear impression IMHO.
> 
> But if it sound i bit like this it will be cool.


Yeah I know, but its the only direct comparison I was able to do... I'll get some more clips soon


----------



## jamiekip (Nov 12, 2006)

hugy said:


> Well done Jamie in getting the first race system.
> It looks awesome and sounds 8)
> Is this your last major mod?


Thank Hugy - I'm really pleased with it. Power wise I think I'm pretty much done, I may upgrade the intercooler depending on how it goes.
There are more mods to do as and when funds permit (every car mod is costing me equal £££ in mods for the home right now lol), but I hope to do coil overs, ARB's and bushes to sort the handling and then I'm likely to become a carbon whore much like yourself and start playing with the look of the car.


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

Carbon Fibre is overrated, it's just fancy pricy plastic.


----------



## moncler1 (Sep 28, 2008)

Great stuff Jamie, appreciate your efforts to show us in detail exactly what your mods entail, and the result. Just the sort of questions answered, from a buyer rather than the seller, that I want to know before spending my wonga.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

R5T said:


> Carbon Fibre is overrated, it's just fancy pricy plastic.


Hans 
Go and wash your mouth out!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 4, 2009)

Congrats Jamiekip...though am doing the bushes & arbs first to get the handling as I want it. I will then be off to a trackkday to test things out then if required will then re-map and the race system will go on.

The Stage 2 re-map must be mega...is it much noticebaly quicker than Stage 1?


----------



## jamiekip (Nov 12, 2006)

996cab said:


> Congrats Jamiekip...though am doing the bushes & arbs first to get the handling as I want it. I will then be off to a trackkday to test things out then if required will then re-map and the race system will go on.
> 
> The Stage 2 re-map must be mega...is it much noticebaly quicker than Stage 1?


Your probably doing it the right way round lol, but I was really keen to get the car singing so first outlay was always going to be the exhaust.... and the remap to support it lol.

Stage 2 versus Stage 1.
I'm going to hazard a guess and say the outright headline figures will not be a huge improvement (for the cost!), but what I have noticed is that the car is significantly improved in intial spool up of the turbo and low/mid range torque is significantly more urgent. I'd say the improvements are noticeable again, and in my view anything where you can tell the difference simply after 5 mins of driving is a big gain.
Engine performance wise I'm very happy. Just need to tie it down better now and get rid of some of the lateral play I can feel in the rear suspension.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 4, 2009)

jamiekip said:


> Engine performance wise I'm very happy. Just need to tie it down better now and get rid of some of the lateral play I can feel in the rear suspension.


OK & thx for that. Would be good to hear your views once you do the arbs & bushes.

I have MR and on a recent trackday outing at Goodwood I simply felt the car moved around more so than I wanted...especially from high speed braking...though I have now made changes to the tyre PSI (32 fr & 29 re) which helped a great deal however I fell I want a more planted car which is 'tight' (no pun jokes pls dirty boys...!!!) & lite on its feet and able to dance/change direction with little drama.

We shall see what happens after the few tweaks. Am still not that sold on the re-map...better handling would make for a quicker car on track IMO. I recall a 997 TT being kept at bay by a Fiat 500 Abarth at Goodwood...the 997 TT was quick on the straights however through the bends it simply was out-gripped by the little Fiat...that is the handling am after!


----------



## jamiekip (Nov 12, 2006)

Improved sound file without the background noise from Millteks workshop...

Stood still revving like this doesn't really do it justice, when its under load it sounds much better


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

jamiekip said:


> Improved sound file without the background noise from Millteks workshop...
> 
> Stood still revving like this doesn't really do it justice, when its under load it sounds much better


That's a nice clean sound file mate.


----------



## marky9074 (Jul 15, 2005)

Sounds great.. :mrgreen: I don't see a market for a normal Miltek with dual pipes down to the back box now this is out.. on another note what does the OEM sport exhaust consist of? I've not heard of anyone adding it as an option :?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 4, 2009)

marky9074 said:


> .. on another note what does the OEM sport exhaust consist of? I've not heard of anyone adding it as an option :?


I have the OEM Factory Sports exhaust and cat pipes and it sounds like Jamiekip with his Sports button OFF (mine will be ON)...though the exhaust sounds from Jamiekips' car with Sports button ON sounds much better better...I like it, Jamiekip!


----------



## jamiekip (Nov 12, 2006)

Cheers guys - I'm pleased with it


----------



## marky9074 (Jul 15, 2005)

996cab said:


> marky9074 said:
> 
> 
> > .. on another note what does the OEM sport exhaust consist of? I've not heard of anyone adding it as an option :?
> ...


Aha.. do you know what it consists of? Is it just a back box swap?


----------



## jamiekip (Nov 12, 2006)

marky9074 said:


> 996cab said:
> 
> 
> > marky9074 said:
> ...


I'm told it is simply different silencing on the side with the valve on it.


----------



## marky9074 (Jul 15, 2005)

Jamie.. having looked at the OEM pipe.. can you say what their individual size was when it went to x 2?


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

R5T said:


> Carbon Fibre is overrated, it's just fancy pricy plastic.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

I have garage full of TT-RS carbon from OSIR for a german customer


----------



## f.ss.t (Mar 27, 2010)

some one needs to get videos up of either the inside of the car under WOT on the move..
or some flybys!
i love it


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

robokn said:


> I have garage full of TT-RS carbon from OSIR for a german customer


I know some German TT RS owners that plan Osir Carbon. 

But i would wait for the new parts that still are in the pipeline. :wink:


----------



## jamiekip (Nov 12, 2006)

marky9074 said:


> Jamie.. having looked at the OEM pipe.. can you say what their individual size was when it went to x 2?


I think (and I may be wrong) it's 2.25"


----------



## jamiekip (Nov 12, 2006)

Little update from me.
Was lucky enough to kill two birds with one stone today.
Was booked in at Rockingham to drive R8's on track and managed to get the car booked in with Ed @ APS to get the H&R ARBs on as well as some of the Superpro bushes.

First off, *R*-tronic in the R8 is awful - fact. Managed to remind me why I hate flappy paddle gear boxes so much.. they just never quite do what you want.

Anyway, as for the mod's on the car, really, REALLY pleased.

Benefits of ARB's are widely reported, they tighten everything up a notch and dial out the understeer designed in to the standard car. The car feels much more agile as a result. Quite a costly mod, and a ****** to fit, but as per my experiences with the S3, they make such a difference to front end bite and overall stability that I think they are a must for any keen driver. All these benefits without damanging ride comfort... no brainer really!

As for the bushes, I got the Superpro Lower torque arm insert, front engine steady and lower front wishbone bushes done. These have managed to get rid of some of the numbness in the steering without transmitting unwanted vibration through to the cabin. Shock horror, steering feel in an Audi... whatever next!

One word of warning to any TTRS owner that has not had the alignment checked since taking delivery of the car..... DO get it checked. According to Ed my car was way out ont he rear wheels, which will have accounted for some of the 'looseness' my car was experiencing.... worrying that it was delivered so far out of the parameters!!

Really pleased with how this has brought the car on and a big thank you to Ed @ APS and the guys for some cracking work.

Ohhh, and there was another Suzuka TTRS at APS... one certain Murpheous's project in build - cracking looking car and the Brembo big brake kit looked the mutts nuts!!!!
His car is riding on H&R coilovers... so looking forward to getting the same set up on my car now.... ride height was just about spot on and according to Ed, comfort improves over standard set up... best of both worlds!?!


----------



## jamiekip (Nov 12, 2006)

Update one - winter detail

Carried out by my detailer.... pretty impressed with Zaino kit actually and the winter set up rocks 8)



> Correct Refine and Shine detail + Zaino finishing.
> 
> Having detailed Jamie's previous car and winter prep'd the RS one month prior to the detail, he booked in for the full exterior shake down. Having chatted to him at length about finishing on lighter colours, we decided on multiple layers of Zaino. The aim; to correct, spend more time of finishing with the machine and apply as many layers of Zaino in the permitted time - three days.
> 
> ...


----------



## mrdemon (Apr 20, 2005)

sweet


----------



## jamiekip (Nov 12, 2006)

Update 2:

Managed to get along to a VAGOC.co.uk RR Day at AMD on Sunday to finally get the car on the rollers and see what Stage 2 is doing.
Interestingly poverty was also there with his Stage 1 TTRS.

Jamiekip Stock - 364bhp and 386lbft (different rollers to AMD so not a true comparison!)
Poverty Stage 1 - 414bhp and 380lbft
Jamiekip Stage 2 - 407bhp and 437lbft

Curiously Stage 2 goes down on power but appears to have nearly 60lbft more torque.... that's all thanks to the Milltek Race system
Best of all you have over 400lbft from 2700rpm right through to 5500 rpm... it then drops slowly.. still holding 320lbft at 6750rpm.... absolutely mega seeing the band width this engine operates in...

Anyway some pic's from the day

Are you looking Jonny Pure detail... are you looking :lol:
































































jamiekip - 407bhp / 437lbft




























poverty 414.8bhp/380lbft














































Vid's to follow...


----------



## jaybyme (Mar 10, 2010)

very nice,will you also be posting the charts ?
Have you a chart also showing boost levels?


----------



## LEO-RS (Apr 13, 2009)

Very strange results there Jamie, Revo quote 410/403lbft from a generaic stage 1 remap, so you are making less power than that but with more torque.

I would have thought you would have been hitting 440hp/440lbft with a stage 2. Torque is spot on, power is down.

I suppose this just comes down to dyno lottery.


----------



## mrdemon (Apr 20, 2005)

that's why i vbox my cars before and after to see what's going on in the same gear in 20mph increments.

real figures and real results, no one can argue then.

As Tiff said on 5th gear lose 50kg's and he would have beat the Porsche round the track.

every thing improves with reduced weight and is better than having more power imho, it will corner better, stop better, go better. not that Cab thinks so :lol:

Some nice mk1 240 Sports seats and some nice wheels will do about 50kg's may be more with the new ligher Super sport tyres. you can prob take 5 or so kg's off the battery also, with a Dry cell.

Add the IC so you get to keep the power you have already and job's a good one.

Ofcourse this is all imho :wink:


----------



## LEO-RS (Apr 13, 2009)

mrdemon said:


> that's why i vbox my cars before and after to see what's going on in the same gear in 20mph increments.
> 
> real figures and real results, no one can argue then.
> 
> ...


Any idea on what the milltek vs OEM weight differences are?


----------



## conneem (Nov 4, 2006)

Nice Jamie 8)

Do you know what type of dyno they use at AMD?

Those peak figures can be misleading I'd say, you probably make more power over 90% of the rev range compared to the stage 1, there might be some other limiting factor resticting major gains up top, like in my case the small k03 but maybe just the airbox or something else in yours.


----------



## LEO-RS (Apr 13, 2009)

conneem said:


> Nice Jamie 8)
> 
> Do you know what type of dyno they use at AMD?
> 
> Those peak figures can be misleading I'd say, you probably make more power over 90% of the rev range compared to the stage 1, there might be some other limiting factor resticting major gains up top, like in my case the small k03 but maybe just the airbox or something else in yours.


Too much timing advance on the revo SPS is my bet. Probably alright on the road, but on the rolling road, it's a different kettle of fish. Car was definitely retarding, 407bhp is poor from a stage 2. (Maybe even a dodgy batch of fuel, tyre pressures too low, who knows)

All other figures seemed reasonable bar Jamies. Povertys was bang on the money for stage 1, although I would have expected his to be a little higher in torque at around 400lbft.

Those revo sps dongles should be banned, leave it as it is after the custom stage 2 tune :lol:

Jamie...Any wheel horsepower figures there? Think you should get your car back on awesome's rollers.


----------



## jamiekip (Nov 12, 2006)

jaybyme said:


> very nice,will you also be posting the charts ?
> Have you a chart also showing boost levels?


I'll take a pic of the chart and post - not got a scanner here...


----------



## jamiekip (Nov 12, 2006)

Mitchy said:


> conneem said:
> 
> 
> > Nice Jamie 8)
> ...


@ Conneem - not sure what dyno they use tbh... will try and find out.
I agree with you though, there was a BT S3 present to, and comparing the charts the TTRS operates in a much wider power band, so headline figures tell one story, my guess is on the road would tell a different story. Holding 75% of the torque for 5krpm is pretty damn good!

@ Mitchy - Shaun had a look at my settings (B=7 T=4 F=5) and considered them a little conservative. A call was put in to Revo anyway and Carl advised not to adjust. My best guess is an IC is needed to wind the power up further as this appears to be the bottle neck in the TTRS system. Interestingly, Poverty's car had recorded a completely different set of numbers when his car was last on AMD's rollers.... so it really is a lottery :lol:
There was some concern over the some of the S3's results.... looking very high, but two stock S3's went on too and recorded between 260 and 280 bhp which is bang on in my experience of the S3 so who knows!

I'll be catching up with the Revo guys to get a better understanding


----------



## jamiekip (Nov 12, 2006)

As promised....


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

Wow,those figures are mighty impressive Jamie.
You must be very pleased.
Your car actually looks very good covered in dirt. :lol:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 4, 2009)

mrdemon said:


> ...
> every thing improves with reduced weight and is better than having more power imho, it will corner better, stop better, go better. not that Cab thinks so :lol:


Mister, you just have to explain why a Zonda with same power as a Lambo is slower on the same track though the Lambo weighed 450kg more...am still waiting Mister!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 4, 2009)

jamiekip said:


> As promised....


Jamie, good figures especially on the torque and you have stock IC...am still on the fence about MillTek Race TB though that torque is impressive...we shall see what happens once Pro Alloy is on...

Anyone here other than JonnyC tried Zircotec Performance White ceramic-coatings? That is my current focus.


----------



## f.ss.t (Mar 27, 2010)

what map was/is Poverty running?

thats quite wierd.. I know about dyno lottery, but you and poverty dynoed the same day, in arguably near enough the same conditions, on the same rollers...

if his fwhp was above supposed quota, then surely stage 2 should have been also?

I dont know.. These are of course good figures..

Did you have it dynoed after stage 1? sorry if this has been covered.

Keep modifying and continuing this trail! I look forward to your results.
My concern was only for you, in that, you spent the money and its a shame the figures seem down...

all the best.

f.ss.t


----------



## LEO-RS (Apr 13, 2009)

Jamie, when was the last time you checked your tyre pressures? May seem like a really silly question but a few weeks ago, I noted mine at around 20-22psi at -10c due to the cold weather. Had previously been at 34psi all round a couple of weeks before in +10c.

You may want to invest in vagcom, really easy to use, you'll be able to see the CF values to determine whether it's pulling timing. (CF = correction factor, i.e how much timing is being pulled out due to knock) Vagcom software and lead should cost no more than £150 or so, you'll no doubt already have a laptop. Very worthwhile in my opinion.

I suspect that this is the root of your problem there. Dyno lottery I suppose a little, but Povertys car was fine which is a little strange.

996cab...I agree with you ref Milltek, I'm not 100% convinced with the system either, not just in performance terms but aesthetically aswell. (I just dont like the tail pipes, from what I have seen, they look like pea shooters that are just slotted into the oval shaped trims and I dont think they look right) Cost is also fairly expensive aswell at £1600+ when you can get the IC for around £600 (Which arguably is more worthwhile?) The TT shop put their big S2 gains from the intercooler rather than the exhaust.


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

Mitchy said:


> You may want to invest in vagcom, really easy to use, you'll be able to see the CF values to determine whether it's pulling timing. (CF = correction factor, i.e how much timing is being pulled out due to knock) Vagcom software and lead should cost no more than £150 or so, you'll no doubt already have a laptop. Very worthwhile in my opinion.


where are is VAGCOM available from?


----------



## LEO-RS (Apr 13, 2009)

Vag-Com.... http://www.ross-tech.com/vag-com/index.html

In the UK, You can buy it from the link below, prices seem to have gone up since last time I looked..

http://www.gendan.co.uk/product_VCHU.html

If you shop around or buy in from the states you can get it cheaper, I managed to bag a free copy from someone on seatcupra.net, but still had to pay for the lead. (Got mine off ebay)


----------



## jaybyme (Mar 10, 2010)

How come it was 32c ?
Hopefully they didn't use the air probe.
Also,was it done in 5th ?
You will have more chance of heat soak,especially with out a decent cooler.
It could mean that both cars had roughly the same boost levels at higher revs,if the intakes were higher.
Cars do very, so it will never be exact.
It could be that both maps are getting the max out of the turbo at high revs,anywhere close to 420ps,is pretty good.


----------



## LEO-RS (Apr 13, 2009)

You can buy a lead from ebay for £10 or so and download the freeware version. This obviously restricts you in what you can do though

http://www.ross-tech.com/vcds-lite/index.html


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

jaybyme said:


> How come it was 32c ?
> Hopefully they didn't use the air probe.
> Also,was it done in 5th ?
> You will have more chance of heat soak,especially with out a decent cooler.
> ...


420psi? yummy.


----------



## jamiekip (Nov 12, 2006)

Poverty is on Revo stage 1

Interestingly I think his runs were logged in 3rd (from vid his run took about 6 seconds). Mine were done in 5th gear and the run took about 11 seconds so heat soak and the IC starting to struggle may be likely (no matter how good the fans they won't replicate real airflow on the road)

Your right really need to get myself vagcom!


----------



## jamiekip (Nov 12, 2006)

996cab said:


> jamiekip said:
> 
> 
> > As promised....
> ...


Up 60lbft is no small gain from just an exhaust!!!!
I think the milltek has more than proved itself!
I'm starting to think my power was down on these runs due to the fact it was run in fifth and heatsoke interfered with the end of the run.

I'm at another RR at the end of Jan so will be interesting to compare results. Jonnyc will be attending also so we'll see what difference the IC and other Jonny mods deliver


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 4, 2009)

jamiekip said:


> I'm at another RR at the end of Jan so will be interesting to compare results. Jonnyc will be attending also so we'll see what difference the IC and other Jonny mods deliver


Thx Jamie.

PM me details...I fancy one of these...good to learn and meet new faces...


----------



## conneem (Nov 4, 2006)

Mitchy said:


> Vag-Com.... http://www.ross-tech.com/vag-com/index.html
> 
> In the UK, You can buy it from the link below, prices seem to have gone up since last time I looked..
> 
> ...


The authentic RossTech cable contains a digital key that unlocks the VCDS/Vag-Com software features 

You can download the VCDS software for free from the RossTech site but it won't do much without the authentic cable


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

Jamie, do you know how much power increase from the Milltek Race system exhaust alone. ???


----------



## jamiekip (Nov 12, 2006)

996cab said:


> jamiekip said:
> 
> 
> > I'm at another RR at the end of Jan so will be interesting to compare results. Jonnyc will be attending also so we'll see what difference the IC and other Jonny mods deliver
> ...


It's up north mate.... Way up north! In the member organised events section on vagoc


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 4, 2009)

jamiekip said:


> 996cab said:
> 
> 
> > jamiekip said:
> ...


Ahh, maybe not then...


----------



## jamiekip (Nov 12, 2006)

R5T said:


> Jamie, do you know how much power increase from the Milltek Race system exhaust alone. ???


Sadly not.
But Revo claim stage 1 is about 400lbft. Let's say stage 2 is around 430 - 440 lbft that's 30 - 40lbft.
If it's anything like my last car you'll notice a significant increase in the low and mid range. I certainly noticed that most in the leap from stage 1 to Stage 2.
Poverty is having the race system fitted soon so he'll have a better documented stage 1 to stage 2 improvement

I'm not sure why people are doubting the system... I love it!


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Nov 3, 2010)

The performance figures look excellent. Get yourself that vag-com...mine has paid for itself 10 times over. What ARB diameters did you go with front and back?


----------



## jaybyme (Mar 10, 2010)

de-cating the car will help, I doubt if the actual exhaust system makes much of a difference.
I would like to see comparisons against the Audi sports exhaust.
Capristo couldn't manage to get much more from a new system alone, a little more mid-range torque
http://www.capristo.de/upload/hersteller/1_1_DE.pdf
Certainly not worth paying 2 grand for.


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

jamiekip said:


> R5T said:
> 
> 
> > Jamie, do you know how much power increase from the Milltek Race system exhaust alone. ???
> ...


THX. :wink:


----------



## jamiekip (Nov 12, 2006)

jaybyme said:


> de-cating the car will help, I doubt if the actual exhaust system makes much of a difference.
> I would like to see comparisons against the Audi sports exhaust.
> Capristo couldn't manage to get much more from a new system alone, a little more mid-range torque
> http://www.capristo.de/upload/hersteller/1_1_DE.pdf
> Certainly not worth paying 2 grand for.


Given the milltek gets rid of the cat in the DP and removes a lot of restriction i'd disagree. The capristo looks to me to still be quite a restrictive system and if they have retained a cat before the lambda I'm not surprised they saw little (if any) gain.
Yeah you'd see improvements with a decat but I'm not going that route.

Comparison against the OEM Audi sports exhaust??? No contest given that offers no gain over the standard fit item. It nothing more than reduced silencing on the 2nd pipe when you hit the sport button.


----------



## jaybyme (Mar 10, 2010)

I'll try it with the Audi exhaust, remap and intercooler, set up on a dyno, and go from there.
I'd be quite happy with around 420ps and 580 Nm.
Well, maybe for the first few months,lol


----------



## mrdemon (Apr 20, 2005)

lets put the stage 1 v stage 2 to bed Jamie.

meet me , we will vbox both cars, you have the same wheels as me atm also 

lets get some real figures as both cars are the same spec bar the full exhaust and both run no IC atm.

it could be that simple to see the gains, it might make every one jump for stage 2.

there are 4 or maybe now 5 stage 2 cars none with any data to back up the performance claims.


----------



## LEO-RS (Apr 13, 2009)

Mrdemon...173 vs 181 is quite significant on the vmax so S2 must be doing something :wink:

I would like to see some rolling road runs for the milltek though as it's an expensive bit of kit. I feel Milltek should have done all this before it was released.


----------



## mrdemon (Apr 20, 2005)

181 was 1 up so you come off the bend quicker, pick up quicker and the right hand bend over reads on the day.
that's if it was ever done.....

Look at the vids posted 2 up from the TT shop you can hear them shouting the time at 173mph and his 2nd run was slower.as it happens they have no vid for the 181 run :-/ handy......

people are happy to go 1mph quicker on a vmax run after run you cannot just find 6mph lol you need a lot more BHp to go 6mph faster in such a short time in the same car.

As I say the IC will help on WOT on a very long run as WOT is for about 1.5 mintues.
the 2 TT shops runs with a 173 clearly shouted out and a slower time the 2nd run
http://www.youtube.com/user/TTSRoadspor ... qy_-PdHvvg

My run 





you hear my passerger shout out 174mph and I was 180+ on the speed o.

read into that what you will but I only stand by facts,

here are both cars off the line, I was faster, but they said they did not use WOT, again no vid from them. but i was 6 cars ahead though the bend.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pBq80_NV ... re=related

again you have to only go on vids and facts, which have been posted, you make your own choice which is faster then.

I can back up all mine with vids and vbox times no one else seems able to either show the vid or post the vbox results.

if that car did a real 181MPh run I will eat my socks.

I seem to upset a lot of people here and VAGoc but I only like real figures when it comes to tuning and racing cars.
I could not gives a rats poo poo hole whats faster or better , I have had loads of tuned cars and always very open with what I do and hence why I vid and vbox all my time in the car. All I can say is my car is tuned by the TTShop so it's a win win either way from them.
Every thing else is pub talk.


----------



## TTRS_500 (Aug 29, 2010)

mrdemon said:


> lets put the stage 1 v stage 2 to bed Jamie.
> 
> meet me , we will vbox both cars, you have the same wheels as me atm also
> 
> ...


Where are you based I will do some runs with you.

I will upload 3 different power graphs done on AMDs rollers tonight


----------



## mrdemon (Apr 20, 2005)

you have PM


----------



## LEO-RS (Apr 13, 2009)

Poverty, your car is a S1 though so it will be identical to MrDemons or have you had the milltek and S2 done yet?


----------



## LEO-RS (Apr 13, 2009)

mrdemon said:


> 181 was 1 up so you come off the bend quicker, pick up quicker and the right hand bend over reads on the day.
> that's if it was ever done.....
> 
> Look at the vids posted 2 up from the TT shop you can hear them shouting the time at 173mph and his 2nd run was slower.as it happens they have no vid for the 181 run :-/ handy......
> ...


I did read the PH thread about the left and right lanes but the staff assured all the posters that everything was spot on?

You were gunning it off the line and then building up the intake temps for the beginning of the long straight, you could have perhaps been suffering top end due to the stock cooler not being able to cope? TT shop wasn't giving it the beans off the line and did have an uprated cooler so it makes sense to me anyway that they should have posted a faster vmax. (8mph does seem a lot but who knows?) TT shops speedo hits 182mph in those vids, I would have expected larger speedo innacuracies than 2-3mph but I wasn't there so I really cannot comment. The vmax of 181 is posted on the website so I dont doubt the timing beams trapped the car at 181. In addition to that I think 19's vs 18's aswell which may have made a little difference to top end.

Next vmax in Feb-Apr time, I plan on making a trip down, not that my car is anything special mind you, I just want to give it the beans legally. Hopefully be in S2 trim too so bring your video camera if you're going along to the next 1 :wink:


----------



## TTRS_500 (Aug 29, 2010)

Mitchy said:


> Poverty, your car is a S1 though so it will be identical to MrDemons or have you had the milltek and S2 done yet?


Should have the milltek race system fitted sometime next week.

Intercooler should happen in feb so hopefully can do more runs after that.


----------



## f.ss.t (Mar 27, 2010)

question

WHYYYY on earth.. did they do the runs in 3rd or 5th gear..

I thought 4th gear was the standard gear for runs..

I think that explains something


----------



## LEO-RS (Apr 13, 2009)

f.ss.t said:


> question
> 
> WHYYYY on earth.. did they do the runs in 3rd or 5th gear..
> 
> ...


About 15yrs ago when most transmissions were 5 speed :lol:

Should always be run in 1 down from top so 5th on a 6 speed transmission as it's supposed to be a 1:1 engine/gearbox.

Not sure on what difference it makes to the figures though.


----------



## jaybyme (Mar 10, 2010)

4th is better,and that's what the best tuners I know use.With top sports cars your taking the car to over 150mph in 5th,the car is going to get too hot,with not enough airflow .


----------



## LEO-RS (Apr 13, 2009)

jaybyme said:


> 4th is better,and that's what the best tuners I know use.With top sports cars your taking the car to over 150mph in 5th,the car is going to get too hot,with not enough airflow .


Always had mine done in 5th, but as said, not sure if there are any major differences between 4th/5th.


----------



## conneem (Nov 4, 2006)

Mitchy said:


> jaybyme said:
> 
> 
> > 4th is better,and that's what the best tuners I know use.With top sports cars your taking the car to over 150mph in 5th,the car is going to get too hot,with not enough airflow .
> ...


The TTRS uses two different final drive ratios, 3.77 & 2.91, I''ll have to check later but it is split either 1,2,3 & 4,5,6 or 1,2,3,4 & 5,6 gears 

So that might make a difference on the RS


----------



## jamiekip (Nov 12, 2006)

Mitchy said:


> In addition to that I think 19's vs 18's aswell which may have made a little difference to top end.


The 19's appear to read far more accurately at high speed.
I've noticed it (checked against GPS) and I noted Evo commented on the accuracy of their long terms (on 19's) I think they were 2mph out at 170 odd mph


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 4, 2009)

Am back from school everyone!!!...and what a good time to join this thread....

My thoughts are that S2 ideally requires the following;
1) TB exhausts system & re-map - £1.6k fitted

2) IC - £0.75k fitted

3) Heat management - ceramic coating of Turbo/manifold + exhaust which will cost £1k fitted (you may need to shop around for better)

4) Upgrade brake callipers - we now believe RS6 8-pot callipers & pads is ideal fit and will cost £1k fitted

TOTAL = £4.35k

The numbers do not add up...£4.35k to go another 8mph faster! Even if we assume all above is £4k spend...that makes it £500 for every 1MPH more than a S1.

We have as yet to establish 0-100K/PH difference so let us assume there is no difference. I see no value in S2 at present unless we can get some real comparisons and then do the numbers again.

BTW - If you paid Audi £1.3k to have the car de-restricted from 155MPH to the 174MPH (19MPH more) that would seem more of a bargain compared to the S2 spend to get from 174MPH (Audi claim) to 181MPH (7MPH more) that is claimed for S2...just a thought


----------



## jamiekip (Nov 12, 2006)

Mate 60lbft of torque is a monster difference for the cost of an exhaust!!!
And let's not forget those max speeds were done in a relatively confined space. I'm sure at VWs test facility they would do better!

I've driven the car stage 1 to stage 2 and you'll notice from day one the difference was felt. I said it felt so much better in the low and mid range and the RR graph confirms that. I said top end didn't feel a million miles off stage 1 and again the graphs confirm it.
Yeah I'd like a few more ponies but the difference between S1 and S2 is night and day on the road.
The bottom line is headline figures tell 5% of the story. The swell in torque S2 delivers throughout the rev range translates to a significant improvement in performance!

Demon - I'll happily try and meet to run some logs and xbox readings. Just need a suitable venue. The 19's would be back on the car as the winters are only rated to 150 I believe.


----------



## LEO-RS (Apr 13, 2009)

996cab said:


> Am back from school everyone!!!...and what a good time to join this thread....
> 
> My thoughts are that S2 ideally requires the following;
> 1) TB exhausts system & re-map - £1.6k fitted
> ...


The standard stoppers should be okay for road use William. For on track with more power then I agree with you, but not all of us are track day fanatics :wink: As to the heat management, well, it's a good idea but not really a neccessity, that is something that I would look into IF going full hog and tuning the thing beyond stage 2, i.e big turbo.

I think most will stop at TBE and IC and call that stage 2.

As to top speed, you have to bare in mind, these vmax runs were limited on space. With a long enough stretch on an autobahn, then the figures will have been higher. I believe Bruntingthorpe is 2m long. 1.6m for acceleration and 0.4m for braking.

It's just ashame Mr demon didnt get a side by side comparison with the TT shops car to see any noticeable difference. I've emailed the vmax team and the next event will take place between Feb-Apr 11. Cost is £180 per car, I'd like to get down and do some runs and hopefully there are a few other RS's there for comparisons.


----------



## conneem (Nov 4, 2006)

996cab said:


> The numbers do not add up...£4.35k to go another 8mph faster! Even if we assume all above is £4k spend...that makes it £500 for every 1MPH more than a S1.
> 
> We have as yet to establish 0-100K/PH difference so let us assume there is no difference. I see no value in S2 at present unless we can get some real comparisons and then do the numbers again.
> 
> BTW - If you paid Audi £1.3k to have the car de-restricted from 155MPH to the 174MPH (19MPH more) that would seem more of a bargain compared to the S2 spend to get from 174MPH (Audi claim) to 181MPH (7MPH more) that is claimed for S2...just a thought


Very few people care about top speeds though, even on an average trackday you are not going to get anywhere near it. Stage 2 should give you usable performance throughout the rev band and with the addition of the upgraded intercooler and the ceramic coating you suggest should ensure the power stay when things heat up


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 4, 2009)

Gents,
feedback comments are good and I accept not all options listed will be required as not everyone tracks their car...though a S1 & S2 comparison is badly needed.

I was totally against S1 re-map until I did mine and now appreciate the torque hold which was superb on the track - in essence 4th gear pulled like stock 3rd gear so I could stay in a particular gear for most range of driving.

IF S2 improves on that by making 4th pull like stock 2nd gear and still offer higher speed of 4th gear then that will be S2 in and done for me!

To date I have not read anything that indicates that...which will be what am looking for.

IMO, the comparison should be with 18s or 19s and as follows - all from 20mph up to the red line in each gear;

Stock map test in 2nd; 3rd; 4th gears
S1 map test in 2nd; 3rd; 4th gears
S2 map test in 2nd; 3rd; 4th gears

That will tell us all what we need to know.


----------



## mrdemon (Apr 20, 2005)

yes top speed was still rising at an ok rate at vmax when it's dry and we can come off the bend 30mph quicker vmax should be faster by a few MPh.

a good ammount of torque always makes a car feel faster, and it will pull better lower down the revs.

but will it be a lot quicker on the vbox through the gears at WOT.

my car already does 40-60mph in 1.3 seconds on a good day, 1.4 seconds the other day for some reason, temps, fuel , who knows, but it was a 1/10 slower. and 1.9 seconds 60-80 in 3rd gear.

will a stage 2 car knock any time off that ? or will it just pull better in 5th gear at 30mph ?

an oil burner always feels fast untill you race one lol they you find out , it was only feel not real speed.

my money is still on 50 kg weigh saving and light weight wheels to get my times down.

but if an exhaust gets you 1/10th every 10mph then I could be interested.


----------



## mrdemon (Apr 20, 2005)

CAb

I did tests standard v Stage 1 before you joined here are the results

3rd gear standard 
40-60 - 2.2 seconds
50-70 - 2.39 seconds
60-80 - 2.58 seconds

Tuned 3rd gear times all run the same as before
40-60 - 1.82 seconds
50-70 - 1.84 seconds
60-80 - 1.99 seconds

here are my 4th gear times standard.
60-80 - 3.22
70-90 - 3.43
80-100 - 3.64

tuned
60-80 - 2.56
70-90 - 2.71
80-100 - 2.92

these are all done on a slight incline but a safe and easy road to do all tests the same.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 4, 2009)

mrdemon said:


> CAb
> 
> I did tests standard v Stage 1 before you joined here are the results
> 
> ...


Thx indeed, stronge figures and I will reserve comment for now as I simply cannot see how a S2 can better the S1 figures much if any.

We now need S2 car - has anyone got in touch with you?


----------



## moncler1 (Sep 28, 2008)

Oh dear, I can't resist joining in the old argument again:

I agree with Jamie, the difference in S1 to S2 is very noticeable driving on a public road. But wether that translates into an improvement in performance figures that would justify the costs per mph? I very much doubt it.

That's why I don't want to take up the offer of V Box comparisons, if you break everything down into figures and costs to the nth degree doesn't some of the fun disappear? part of the enjoyment is going your own way and enjoying the engineering, doing the mods and seeing what works for you personally. yes, part of me doesn't want to be subject to loads of "what a waste of money, I wouldn't have done that" comments, but if there was a definitive 'right' or 'wrong' for everything we'd all be wearing the same clothes and trying to marry the same woman.

It's great what you've done to your car 996, and I am grateful for you posting all the information you do, but it's only your opinion and although what you've done is not for me good luck to you, I won't criticise. But the point is your opinions are just that, with all due respect if you were a successful competition driver with years of experience of testing and reporting back the results against the stopwatch to a race teams technicians then you'd have a lot more credence. Hence my comments about it's all down to the individual.

I suppose the question is then why bother joining a forum and posting what you've done.. Got no answer to that! (I do like the 'banter' on the other side though).


----------



## jamiekip (Nov 12, 2006)

I think you've hit the nail on the head there mate.
Part of the fun of all this is the tinkering.

996 - the jump from S1 to S2 is not going to be the same leap again. 
So by your own thoughts I'd leave yours no further than S1. A remap will always give you the biggest gains, and therefore your best bang per $. 
A S1 map in reality is only limited by the actual components in the car, as you're in essence taking things to their limit.
S2 relies on changing the weak items limiting the performance on the car, so things like the Exhaust, Intake, IC, etc, etc.
Bit by bit these changes will start to improve the performance of the car. In my case, I know once I get the IC on I can turn the power up on my car a bit more.... Look at JonnyC for a prime example of how each incremental gain can translate to a leap forward in performance.

S2 may not be light years haed of S1 in a maximum attack sprint.... but how often do we all do that anyway? However, S2 to drive is, in my view, more fun than S1. You can feel that extra torque and it makes a big difference.

I'm all for debate, and in my view S2 is worth ever penny. For other it won't be. But that doesn't make S2 a opintless exercise just becuase some don't agree with the cost. Rob hit the nail on the head _"if there was a definitive 'right' or 'wrong' for everything we'd all be wearing the same clothes and trying to marry the same woman. "_. If no one's prepared to try then where's the fun!

Most importnantly... I'm happy with how the car drives


----------



## TTRS_500 (Aug 29, 2010)

I don't care if I get no added performance from the exhaust I'm doing it for that glorious noise, and the noise itself adds to the driving experience.

Do I anticipate that there will be a notable performance increase from fitting the TBE? Ofcourse, low down torque will come in earlier, torque throughout the rev range will be higher, the car will be more responsive, be more free at high revs and most importantly I will have less heat build up.

What I found with tuning my Cupra is that after a map all tg other bolt ons, on their own make no massive difference, but when you combine all the bolt ones together they all compliment each other and then you can stand back and see that there is a noticeable increase to be achieved after astage one map


----------



## mrdemon (Apr 20, 2005)

I don't think a S1 lacks torque, it pulls from as low as you dare anyway.
and gearbox's don't like torques, nor do clutch's

mores the point can a TTRS take all this extra torque ?

Imho tuning is personal I have tuned all my cars, but if there is one right way I will be doing the same as the next man.
but still be wearing my own clothes. 8)

As for wanting the same woman, Hands off Megan Fox, she's mine. :wink:

The older I get the more I don't want to spend money on tuning parts, so I need to see real gains these days to part with 2k.
As I said before if it gets you a 1/10th every 10 mph then yes worth it, if it just for feel good factor or Dyno plots then no not for me.


----------



## jamiekip (Nov 12, 2006)

mrdemon said:


> I don't think a S1 lacks torque


I think you'll find yours does


----------



## TTRS_500 (Aug 29, 2010)

mrdemon said:


> I don't think a S1 lacks torque, it pulls from as low as you dare anyway.
> and gearbox's don't like torques, nor do clutch's
> 
> mores the point can a TTRS take all this extra torque ?
> ...


well when we meet we can vbox the cars etc. Have you got vagcom also by chance?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 4, 2009)

Jamiekip & moncler1,
I hear and understand your comments...I think you may have taken my cost summary in the wrong context - the summary was solely aimed at the value of the VMAX figures.

In relation to in-gear figures between S1 and S2...I want to see some comparisons before making any comments as the S1 figures are pretty quick and the car used did not have IC.

I think most with S1 will upgrade their IC anyway so once that is done we need some figures between the two stages so that anyone here - including myself - can make an informed decision as to whether it is worth the upgrade not just in monetary sense but also if the speed gains is in the right area - low or mid or top range - to benefit them for what they intend to use the car for.

It is all about sharing info as you both mention...am not looking to discredit or question S2 just merely want to know where it has the edge over S1.

One other thing that concerns me with S2 is that other areas of the car 'may' need bolstering and I have not read anything thus far to indicate those going S2 have considered that. Again, in essence I think the car - gearing/suspension etc - can handle up to an additional 20% power & torque hike as S1 can offer however beyond that and you are really entering unknowns in terms of what will break...for an example we do not know the gearbox well enough to know what additional torque it can tolerate on regular basis...these are early days.

Those are just some of my rational in regards to questioning S2 benefits this early on...TBH, I do not think any of us have actually done S1 properly (I will explain that in a moment) to then warrant the need for more power & torque.

When I say 'done S1 properly', what I mean is that none of us has actually looked at and tested extensively key areas noted below;
1) CAI; 
2) Heat Management - heat shields or coatings etc; 
3) IC; 
4) pads or brakes upgrades
5) gearbox
5) suspension

If we were all being honest, I think we will all agree that none of us has been able to quantify the limitations of S1 with all of the above in place to warrant a S2 map this early on a new engine.

Anyway, purely from a selfish point of view am enjoying this thread and hope it continues...


----------



## mrdemon (Apr 20, 2005)

TTRS_500 said:


> mrdemon said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think a S1 lacks torque, it pulls from as low as you dare anyway.
> ...


nope not got it :-(


----------



## mrdemon (Apr 20, 2005)

jamiekip said:


> mrdemon said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think a S1 lacks torque
> ...


I c what you did there :?

but we are all doomed lol to quote APR

"Not only does our Stage I ECU Upgrade give you higher peak numbers of 
451 horsepower and 516 ft-lbs of torque"

516 ft-lbs Torque lol


----------



## jamiekip (Nov 12, 2006)

mrdemon said:


> jamiekip said:
> 
> 
> > mrdemon said:
> ...


lol I just read that... Can't wait to find out what customers cars deliver versus other maps!
Anyway those headline figures are on 104 octane.... Non of that near me haha


----------



## TTRS_500 (Aug 29, 2010)

mrdemon said:


> TTRS_500 said:
> 
> 
> > mrdemon said:
> ...


Ok I will see if I can borrow my friends, might be handy to do some logging on some of the runs.


----------



## mrdemon (Apr 20, 2005)

APR is still 462 torques with 98 ron


----------



## TTRS_500 (Aug 29, 2010)

Decat milltek Race going on next wednesday as long as the snow doesnt disrupt plans.


----------



## jamiekip (Nov 12, 2006)

Any thoughts on why the big difference? Same car, same rollers...
You'll love the milltek mate


----------



## TTRS_500 (Aug 29, 2010)

jamiekip said:


> Any thoughts on why the big difference? Same car, same rollers...
> You'll love the milltek mate


Just typical AMD rollers mate.

I really cant wait I feel like a big kid, you know the feeling you used to get when younger and xmas is just around the corner :lol:


----------



## LEO-RS (Apr 13, 2009)

Those figures are a little wild. I dont think anyone is going to believe 438bhp from S1 :lol: Looks to me like an over read of around 30hp on standard and tuned figures.

Will be interesting to see what S2 does.


----------



## jamiekip (Nov 12, 2006)

Latest RR run...






And the bloopers tape :lol:


----------



## LEO-RS (Apr 13, 2009)

I didn't think you were quoting 445 JK due to operator saying it wheelspun?

Do you have the dyno charts showing wheel, torque and AFR that you can post up?


----------



## jaybyme (Mar 10, 2010)

looks good Jamie,what type of RR was it ?


----------



## jaybyme (Mar 10, 2010)

I was reading about Senners Rs today.
Claiming 433ps(427Hp) and 580 Nm with remap,Fmic, and cat back exhaust.
Some nice pictures
http://www.senner-tuning.de/index.php?i ... eadcat=325


----------



## jamiekip (Nov 12, 2006)

Mitchy said:


> I didn't think you were quoting 445 JK due to operator saying it wheelspun?
> 
> Do you have the dyno charts showing wheel, torque and AFR that you can post up?


I wasn't but on every run where it lit up the tyres you knew about it... And I can't see it in that run.... Beside the following run did 426 or whatever... That was the 10th run so I'm guessing all that heatsoke is worth 20bhp!
My runs all done in fifth gear too and although AFR did appear to show EGT protection the logs I've had explained to me (albeit from other cars) imply it isn't running as hot as yours was.

Once the IC is fitted I'm making a trip to revo to get the car set up properly again and I'll share logs then.

Ohh and it's a Dastek roller


----------



## suffeks (Jun 16, 2010)

yes curious to see revo s2 on the same dyno after


----------



## jamiekip (Nov 12, 2006)

Just getting this thread back up to date... so bare with a few updates here....

VMAX

4:30... sounds good to my ears






And a couple of runs...


----------



## jamiekip (Nov 12, 2006)

Update from me... finally got round to pulling all the info together on the brake upgrade.

Most of you have seen them by now, but if you haven't... here they are:










OEM RS4 (B7) 8 pot Calipers - Powder Coated in Suzuka Grey
Pagid Blue RS4-2 Pads

AP Racing 362mmx32mm rotors - Approx 8Kg[/size][/FONT]
Disc design swept area for the pads is 54mm.....RS4 pad is 54mm tall 
The rotors are directional left and right, with different part numbers.
I'm currently running the curved groove rotor, but will be changing to the radially drilled set up soon (quieter and more of an OEM+ look... cost more though 

AP Racing Bells, machined undersize and then the annodising process( 50 microns adds) material to bring the slots in the bell to the required size. Aerospace tolerances and plating processes - Sounds cool huh!.

The bell has a 2.8mm spacer built onto the front face to allow the 8 pot caliper to be fitted without wheel spacers and gives a 4mm clearance spoke to caliper. Lots of development work on actual TTRS to get the right dimensions.
The bells are milled on the rear side to allow air to pass from the rear of the disc through the channels and onto the front face of the rotor.

Designed to utilise the "Float in the bell" method of fixing the rotor to the bell, more common brembo style 2 piece discs use "float in the disc". This means we can control the float (i.e. the amount or wriggle room or free play that the disc has to expand) down to 0.2mm as opposed to traditional float levels of 0.7mm this means better road manners and quieter operation and less run out when hot.

This arrangement is the same as OEM RS4 and the Audi Ceramic setup across the range and is also used for high end homologated race setups. Very heat capable. Supplied with tell tale heat paint

Kit comprises bracketry/hoses/bells/bobbin kits/longer torx disc mounting screw
The kit works on OEM 18s and 19's

Ongoing costs&#8230; well, replacement rotors are the "bolted" type and therefore cheaper costing £sub 400 not a massive difference to std OEM TTRS 370mm discs (winner!)

Bells need replacing every second rotor change at around £300 a pop

Arguably, the smarter man may look at the AP bells and rotors mated to the OEM existing 4 Pot Caliper using a different depth of pad. At least as a 'Stage 1' set-up&#8230; then if your found wanting more, you can upgrade to the RS4 caliper&#8230;
Worth noting the OEM 4 pot is used on Aston's DB9, Fords GT and ferrari's F40!

You can probably tell, I had to source the info from the guy that actually kow's what he's talking about for the above.... all I can confidently say is they fit the brief I had perfectly.

Striking a good balance between general road manners and increased performance. yes there is a little bit of noise from cold where the rotors have a bit of play, but as soon as a bit of heat gets in to the set up the noise goes. The Pagid blue's are great, offering noticeably more performance but not squeaking around town. Stopping power is strong and sustained again and again and again.... massively happy.

So thanks to [email protected] for sorting out the powder coating and fitting of the brakes (I also had the remaning super pro bushes fitted - I think these have had as big a difference on handling as the ARBs - well worth it in my opinion!).
And a big thanks to Dave as the brains behind this set up


----------



## jamiekip (Nov 12, 2006)

Carbon update...

Finally got out with my camera to get a few pic's of the carbon bits and bobs and brakes.

First off the brakes... already covered off earlier, but some pic's...



















Rotors are getting changed to drilled to keep the OEM look. And I have the upgraded rear set up to follow soon 

As for the carbon. Really pleased with how this came out. I thought the mirrors would be the hard part with fitting, but actually the rear diffuser parts and front splitter were a nightmare. Anyway, all very subtle, but has the desired effect I was after.





































Very happy 

Coilovers next hey Jonny


----------



## jamiekip (Nov 12, 2006)

And finally... the final update on brakes 

You may remember from my initial update on brakes that I had a few other tweaks in the pipeline...
VAGOC.co.uk | VAGOC.co.uk
... well, I finally managed to get a pass to pop over and meet DaveB at Jonny PureDetail's to get the final tweaks on the car.

I have some install pics which I'll add later.

If you recall, the slotted front rotors were a loan set whilst my drilled rotors were fabricated by AP. I was actually growing to really like the slotted look, but when the drilled set were unpacked I was very happy... very OEM+. As soon as they were on the car I was relieved.... they look mega 

Whilst running round with the slotted rotors I'd asked Dave if he had an idea to try and minimise the amount of chatter from the discs at low speeds when the brakes were cold. As always he went away and came up with a solution, namely tension springs that sit on each bolt holding the rotor in place but still allowing the expansion of a fully floating disc. Mine were a trial run and once the front were completely installed a test drive quickly highlighted that the solution has worked a treat... absolutely no chatter/rattle from the discs at all... OEM levels of NVH which is better than I expected :rock:. 
Only downside is that I can hear the rattles and squeaks in the cabin again now :lol:

So, with the fronts fitted, we moved on to the rear solution. OEM RS6 slotted rear discs. Dave had fabricated a bracket to move the OEM caliper mounting out sufficiently, a slight adjustment of the handbrake cable and the job was done (that makes it sound easy, the reality is it was a fookin nightmare to remove the rear calipers!). On the 19" wheel these fit with no additional mod's required. On the OEM 18" wheel (winter wheels) you HAVE to fit a 5mm spacer so the rim clears everything. I was running 5mm spacers anyway, so no issue there 

So final spec Front:
OEM RS4 (B7) 8 pot Calipers - Powder Coated in Suzuka Grey
Pagid Blue RS4-2 Pads
AP Racing Directional 362mmx32mm drilled rotors
AP racing Bells
Total weight saving 3kg per side (Total 6kg)

And Rear:
Standard TTRS caliper
Ferrodo DS2500 pads
RS6 (C5) Directional 355mm x 22mm drilled discs

Total weight saving 0.4kg per side (Total 0.8kg)

Bedding the brakes in at the moment, but first impressions are they are quiet, effective.... and looks awesome 

Pic's























































A huge, HUGE thanks to both Dave and Jonny for their time, help and banter today, it was really really appreciated


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Very nice Jonny, who painted the callipers as I would like mine done as the black just does not show up behind the wheels, also the discs may need a longer chat one day about those


----------



## jamiekip (Nov 12, 2006)

Cheers Rob (I'm sure you meant Jamie!)

Ed @ APS actually sorted out the powder coating. Said he could sort any colour so long as you have the paint code. Reasonable price too. I'd give him a call and chat about what you're after.

Have a chat with DaveB over on vagoc about discs. My set up is specific to caliper etc, But he loves a challenge so if your requirements are different I'm sure he'll come up with a solution


----------



## Mule (Jul 12, 2010)

Looking very nice Jamie!! You didnt consider the RS6 C5 rear instead? (335x22)

About the same offset but the discheight is better for the rear OEM caliper on the TTRS  and they are drilled aswell.


----------



## jamiekip (Nov 12, 2006)

Mule said:


> Looking very nice Jamie!! You didnt consider the RS6 C5 rear instead? (335x22)
> 
> About the same offset but the discheight is better for the rear OEM caliper on the TTRS  and they are drilled aswell.


Cheers Mule.

EDIT: We went with the C5 rear... not the C6 - apologies

Pleased with the look now


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

The rear looks a lot better size wise. :wink:

And you need only a wheel spacer and a caliper adapter to fit it. ???


----------



## Mule (Jul 12, 2010)

Do me a favour Jamie 

Can you do a brake test in the wet to test the brakebias of the setup?

Due to the very lightweight rear under heavy braking, I am uncertain that the increased brakeforce doesnt lead to overbraking and causing lockup/weird braking behaviour.

The difference in pad and rotorsize front/rear concerns me. The car only uses the rear for balance OEM due to the 60/40 weightdistribution.


----------



## jamiekip (Nov 12, 2006)

R5T said:


> The rear looks a lot better size wise. :wink:
> 
> And you need only a wheel spacer and a caliper adapter to fit it. ???


Thanks

Correct 5mm spacer minimum and the DaveB's designed adaptor


----------



## jamiekip (Nov 12, 2006)

Mule said:


> Do me a favour Jamie
> 
> Can you do a brake test in the wet to test the brakebias of the setup?
> 
> ...


Once bedded in properly I'll do a test for you. Any specific circumstance your after or just a heavy stop in the wet and feedback?


----------



## Mule (Jul 12, 2010)

Thanks buddy 

A couple of scenarios.

ESP = ON Brake hard going 80mph in a curve. Make sure the road/track has enough space to do a skid.
ESP = ON Brake hard in a straight line(all it can take)

The repeat the same tests with ESP = OFF.

Make sure you have room for skidding. Then report 



jamiekip said:


> Mule said:
> 
> 
> > Do me a favour Jamie
> ...


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

jamiekip said:


> R5T said:
> 
> 
> > The rear looks a lot better size wise. :wink:
> ...


Thanks for the feedback. :wink:


----------



## jamiekip (Nov 12, 2006)

Mule said:


> Thanks buddy
> 
> A couple of scenarios.
> 
> ...


Will have a think of somewhere safe to attempt that lol


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

jamiekip said:


> Will have a think of somewhere safe to attempt that lol


TopGear track. :wink:


----------



## ChinsVXR (Apr 14, 2006)

Looks great. How much was all the carbon stuff?


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

Mule said:


> Do me a favour Jamie
> 
> Can you do a brake test in the wet to test the brakebias of the setup?
> 
> ...


I don't see the need for it TBH.
There is nothing changed in the bias of the brake set-up, the only change is bigger discs.
He still have the factory rear calipers, so the same amount of brake pad surface and brake power.
The bigger rear discs don't mean more brake power, because there has nothing been changed in brake pad surface or rear brake power.
The brake caliper and pads determine how much brake power there is not the increased disc surface.
The only thing that could change is the disc and pad temperature because there is more disc surface that can absorb heat.


----------



## moncler1 (Sep 28, 2008)

If you move the distance of the brake pads further from the centre of the wheel you have more leverage, therefore more 'stopping power' for the same effort.

BM = f x d


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

moncler1 said:


> If you move the distance of the brake pads further from the centre of the wheel you have more leverage, therefore more 'stopping power' for the same effort.
> 
> BM = f x d


Yep, forgot that.


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

Your car looks awesome now Jamie 8)

I love the CF.


----------



## jamiekip (Nov 12, 2006)

Thanks Hugy... Coming from mr carbon himself I'll take that compliment lol


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

jamiekip said:


> Thanks Hugy... Coming from mr carbon himself I'll take that compliment lol


----------



## LEO-RS (Apr 13, 2009)

Car is looking fab Jamie, love those painted callipers 8) Any plans for a carbon rear spoiler?


----------



## jamiekip (Nov 12, 2006)

Mitchy said:


> Car is looking fab Jamie, love those painted callipers 8) Any plans for a carbon rear spoiler?


Cheers Mitchy.
Funnily enough Anakin was at pure detail whilst fitting the brakes and I had a good look over his spoiler. Not sure I'm going to go for it though... 
I do however really like the titanium accents he's added to his car.
You thinking if doing anything with your brakes???


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

jamiekip said:


> Funnily enough Anakin was at pure detail whilst fitting the brakes and I had a good look over his spoiler. Not sure I'm going to go for it though...
> I do however really like the titanium accents he's added to his car.


What was it, not convinced by the quality or to much Carbon surface.

Suzuka Grey and Titanium accents could be a nice combination. :wink:


----------



## jamiekip (Nov 12, 2006)

R5T said:


> jamiekip said:
> 
> 
> > Funnily enough Anakin was at pure detail whilst fitting the brakes and I had a good look over his spoiler. Not sure I'm going to go for it though...
> ...


For me it's just a little too much carbon, especially against Suzuka. It works really well on anakin's car though and the quality looked good. I have a few more ideas for carbon that I'm working on.

I agree on the titanium though I'm desperate to find out if the R8 GT wing mirror arms will fit a TT... Hans... Do you know?


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

jamiekip said:


> I agree on the titanium though I'm desperate to find out if the R8 GT wing mirror arms will fit a TT... Hans... Do you know?


Yes, i know.
They don't fit on the TT without adaptations because the base angle is not right.
The R8 GT mirrors fits on the TT arms though.


----------



## awhk (Jun 27, 2011)

R5T said:


> ...The R8 GT mirrors fits on the TT arms though.


Would definitely love to see how these US$7,000+ mirrors look on a TT


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

jamiekip said:


> R5T said:
> 
> 
> > The rear looks a lot better size wise. :wink:
> ...


What quality do they have (stainless steel, alloy, ?), any pictures of them or are those confidential. :roll: 
The caliper move need to be the half of the over size right.


----------



## jamiekip (Nov 12, 2006)

R5T said:


> jamiekip said:
> 
> 
> > R5T said:
> ...


Don't have pics sorry, but they looked great quality.


----------



## LEO-RS (Apr 13, 2009)

jamiekip said:


> Mitchy said:
> 
> 
> > Car is looking fab Jamie, love those painted callipers 8) Any plans for a carbon rear spoiler?
> ...


I find the OEM setup strong enough for my use Jamie, I've never been near a track and probably never will do so am happy with the OEM stoppers. When the pads need changing, I'll upgrade the pads but that will be about it for me.

Does your setup feel much stronger or are they just open to much more abuse without fade?


----------



## jamiekip (Nov 12, 2006)

This latest revision to the set up is in a word awesome... Must get some vbox times for braking... I'll beat you at that at least lol

It was pretty pricey but it really is awesome.
Stronger time after time (the oem stoppers fade badly after a few 100mph stops - very obvious at vmax event!)
Better pedal feel
OEM road manners
And look pretty sweet 

If you just do the pads I highly recommend Pagid blue's (RS42-1 I think). Better performance good manners in town


----------



## awhk (Jun 27, 2011)

Jamie, one question about your Milltek Turbo Back with Sports Cat. Does it drone at 2,000 rpm? In stock form (non-sport exhaust), my exhaust drones quite a bit at around 2,000 rpm when sport mode is engaged.


----------



## jamiekip (Nov 12, 2006)

awhk said:


> Jamie, one question about your Milltek Turbo Back with Sports Cat. Does it drone at 2,000 rpm? In stock form (non-sport exhaust), my exhaust drones quite a bit at around 2,000 rpm when sport mode is engaged.


Are you saying your OEM exhaust (non sport) drones in sport mode?

The milltek when not in sport mode is pretty civilised below 3k rpm, I'll check tonight on my drive home though, but it's not louder than the OEM system.
When sport mode is engaged it's pretty loud, but not to droney. PM me your location, if you're near by I'm happy to try and meet up with you so you can see for yourself.

J


----------



## awhk (Jun 27, 2011)

jamiekip said:


> Are you saying your OEM exhaust (non sport) drones in sport mode?
> 
> The milltek when not in sport mode is pretty civilised below 3k rpm, I'll check tonight on my drive home though, but it's not louder than the OEM system.
> When sport mode is engaged it's pretty loud, but not to droney. PM me your location, if you're near by I'm happy to try and meet up with you so you can see for yourself.
> ...


Thanks for your generous offer Jamie, unfortunately I live in Hong Kong so no luck for me. Can you elaborate a little bit more about the exhaust in normal and sport mode compared to stock? And why have you chosen the Turbo back system instead of the catback? Thanks again!

Alex


----------



## jamiekip (Nov 12, 2006)

I only got the MIlltek TB system due to a desire to get the best noise possible out of the car. It just played out that way for me. Just remember, that the TB system changes the CAT location, meaning the Lambda is pre CAT which requires software to manage the ECU around that. The car will throw errors if you don't have software to manage it.

Noice wise, with sport button off, the car isn't that much louder than OEM tbh. My only gripe is that the 2nd exhaust opens automatically at just under 3k rpm which is quite a bit louder. That translates to about 80-85mph cruise speed. It is possible to get remappers to write code to up the rev limit that this happens... I just forgot and haven't got round to it... and tbh, my car is in sport mode all the time anyway 

With the sport button pressed, the car is quite abit louder. Mainly only when accelerating, at a cruise the noise settles and is reasonably civilised. It's never bothered me anyway, I drive everywhere in sport mode as I like the sound. Droning is present, but not to bad, and the noise is all at the rear of the car, so it doesn't penetrate the cabin to badly.

Your other option wouold be to get the secondary CAT bypass pipes, a Milltek non res Y-pipe (996cab had one made) and the Milltek Race back box. This will let the car breath a little better and improve noise and will no doubt be a cheaper route for you.
My only gripe from all the cars i've travelled in with the secondary CAt bypass pipes is that some the increased noise feels like it's coming from under the floor of the car (that's the best I can describe it!). I'm not saying it's bad, but it's just different to the way my car sounds and feels.

HTH


----------



## awhk (Jun 27, 2011)

Again, thanks for your detailed explanation. I guess if I want less trouble (due to the obd sensor/engine light), I should go for the either the res or non-res Milltek catback system. Too bad that I have not able to find any clip online for these 2 setups.


----------



## jamiekip (Nov 12, 2006)

A little while since I updated this thread but got something coming very soon that I had to share.

Was test fitted on another car today but new rear brake set up got a green light so getting everything prepped for install now 



















Boxster calipers and rs6 disc.

Going to look awesome with Suzuka calipers. 

Big thanks to DaveB on vagoc for persisting with this!


----------



## jonnyc (Feb 13, 2010)

Sweeeeeeeeeet!!!


----------



## matlowth (Jan 14, 2010)

Nice! 

Assuming the intent of this is to make the car less "squirrely" under hard braking?


----------



## Mule (Jul 12, 2010)

Would be nice to see the tech explanation with this setup.

Audi are downgrading the rear on the racecars using 1 piston AP Racing caliper and non vented discs on the TTRS VLN cars.

So they focus on the upgraded front brakes.

So would be good to hear the dev. tech behind this.


----------



## jamiekip (Nov 12, 2006)

To quote DaveB:

"335mm C6 rear Disc with Boxster rear Calipers

The rear Porsche piston sizes are 28/30 which if you do the maths work out at an equivalent single piston size of 41mm....the TTRS rear single piston Caliper is......yep 41mm so the pedal will be perfect, LOTS of modulation, lots of feel, lots of rear stability, lots of pad choice.

The Disc actually weighs less than an OEM 310mm disc, we've done the maths on the material on the kit itself and some of it needs to be steel. It WILL be heavier but not by much and I'm convinced its going to be a small price to pay for a significant increase in braking dynamics

More good news for the many who bought the TTRS stability kit this kit uses the same disc so to upgrade will be about half price plus some Boxster rear Calipers."

So better pedal and less squirmy are the main reasons for me (who am I kidding, there going to look awesome!)


----------



## jamiekip (Nov 12, 2006)

Mule said:


> Audi are downgrading the rear on the racecars using 1 piston AP Racing caliper and non vented discs on the TTRS VLN cars.


Different weight distribution VLN TTRS are fwd only aren't they? So much lighter at the rear. Cars are lighter in general and I don't know what the VLN reg's are. I'm not surprised they have a different set up.


----------



## Mule (Jul 12, 2010)

Thks Jamie.

It looks awesome! Black with Audi logo and it would sell in bunches.

Good job from Dave once again.


----------



## jamiekip (Nov 12, 2006)

Finally managed to get the planets to align and get this fitted today... Big thanks to Dave, Jonny and the chaps at brakes international for making this happen today.
TTRS 4-pot rear brake set up.










No performance testing in these conditions although initial thoughts are very good:

1. Looks feckin sweet
2. Pedal feel is much improved
3. OEM feel... No rattles, vibrations, squeaking... Perfectly engineered solution
4. They look feckin sweet
5. They are a bugga to fit... Audi clearly don't see swapping the rear brake assembly stuff out as a serviceable item
6. They now sweep the full disc so no more rusty ring :lol:
7. Will sit behind OEM TTRS 18" and 19" wheels with out the need for a spacer
8. They do look feckin awesome

Will get some more pics up shortly


----------



## jonnyc (Feb 13, 2010)

Mule said:


> Would be nice to see the tech explanation with this setup.
> 
> Audi are downgrading the rear on the racecars using 1 piston AP Racing caliper and non vented discs on the TTRS VLN cars.
> 
> ...


That's because the VLN car is FWD.. All that info is readily available on Wikipedia, check it out..

----

Jamie, brakes look brilliant..


----------



## hope88 (Mar 25, 2011)

Very sexy indeed! The TTRS should come standard with this imo. Loving the extra caliper for handbrake which reminds me of the R8...


----------



## jamiekip (Nov 12, 2006)

More dirty pics... Excuse the winter filth!














































You can see the rusty ring issue clearing. Better than Imodium this kit


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

Looks very tasty...

Costly?


----------



## jamiekip (Nov 12, 2006)

Not really as I already had the first rear brake upgrade... So didn't need discs they carried over. Calipers are refurbed units with new seals so saved there. Main cost is the engineering around the new carriers and boy is it a sweet design


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

That's an awesome bit of kit Jamie. 8) 
I love the extra little caliper.


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

Looks amazing, how an RS should look :lol: Does that add or reduce weight compared to the oem rears - assuming reduces?


----------



## DaveB1970 (Mar 7, 2008)

That side shot is sweet JK

Its slightly heavier but by no means more than you might expect.

The OEM Caliper is heavy and the carrier Iron, the OEM pads have a thick backing plate or the size of them, the RS6 disc is lighter than the OEM TT 310mm disc.

The core design of the kit is common between this version and the 355x32mm rear kit (Some guys have 390mm fronts) traditionally the fitting of these kind of kits has involved modded rear hubs, with some trick engineering much time spent recreating everything from M6 Socket bolts to ABS Sensors in CAD and some FMA we've got a core kit which bolts straight up. We spent 5 hours getting this kit fitted yesterday but I reckon 2 hours for the mechano bit and then two guys to set up the handbrake and bleed the brakes for another hour.

The same core kit also allows the fitting of R8 Rear Ceramics.

@Von

Its all about stability Von, the race cars have very little rear brakes to promote instability and lift off oversteer which if you weigh 1100kg have a roll cage, lots of talent, a fireproof suit, Helmet and HANS device, built in extinguisher would be the fastest way around a race track with nobody coming the other way on the road. Theres no point installing instability to go fast when weve got 50kg seats, satnav and full interiors....

For us mere mortals, a more balanced setup is a safer more confidence inspiring enjoyable experience (in the main), its a dynamic improvement over what we got OEM which is safe.

It also looks great but that never inspired this kit....it NEEDS to perform otherwise it doesnt get done.

The 390mm kit on the front with OEM rears is not a performance setup imvho ...........in fact Will investigated some numbers and upped his rear disc size pretty much straight away.

Said it before on the other forum......find me another sub 14 second quarter mile OEM car with a split in front rear disc sizes of 60mm like a TTRS? an 80mm split is pretty much crazy for a performance car

The 362/335 split is even sweeter if you do the math.

Thanks for your patience yesterday JK


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 4, 2009)

DaveB1970 said:


> That side shot is sweet JK
> 
> Its slightly heavier but by no means more than you might expect.
> 
> ...


Support all that and the maths looks very good.

JK...nice...rarely am I jealous...BUT on this occasion I admit I am...car looks lush...!

DaveB - I hate you, I now have to think about a change...again....hmm...luv the looks.


----------



## audi-ttrs (Jan 19, 2016)

jamie,

what rear caliper are used in your setup? boxster, or boxster-s calipers? i read that daveb1970 is not doing brakes anymore.
the bracket on the rear of your ttrs to put the boxster and r8 handbrake calipers on, does some one have an drawing of it? or does some still make these?

like to hear from you guys  looking for more stopping power!


----------



## Jenny H (Aug 25, 2013)

Dave B is still doing brakes. He is currently sorting some for our cars. 
Jenny
x


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

As this has been resurrected we'd just like to tell new members and remind old ones of Jamie's passing. He was great contributor to this and other forums and I'm sure he's missed by family and friends to this day.


----------



## billyali86 (Jul 26, 2011)

Yep, had some dealings with Jamie in the past, true gent!


----------



## audi-ttrs (Jan 19, 2016)

@ jenny,

Do you know how to contact daveb directly by email?
I'll searched alot on the web, but can't find anything to contact him.
Last post on the forum was years ago...

Cheers hendrik


----------



## Jenny H (Aug 25, 2013)

audi-ttrs said:


> @ jenny,
> 
> Do you know how to contact daveb directly by email?
> I'll searched alot on the web, but can't find anything to contact him.
> ...


Have sent you a PM


----------



## Dreams1966 (Oct 27, 2014)

Ikon66 said:


> As this has been resurrected we'd just like to tell new members and remind old ones of Jamie's passing. He was great contributor to this and other forums and I'm sure he's missed by family and friends to this day.


Thanks for the heads-up. What a damn shame... His threads were full of enthusiasm and passion.


----------

